# Авиация > Современность >  Российские истребители начала истреблять старость

## Sizif

1)Российские истребители начала истреблять старость
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1113994
---------
2)Где летали  МиГ-29 российских ВВС
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1114109
---------------
3)Мировая практика
(Как стареют самолеты в Америке) 
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1114110

----------


## Антоха

мне вот интересно, что щас происходит в тех ВВС, которые так же как и Россия массово эксплуатируют МиГ-29 ранних лет выпуска... например Индия... есть информация что у них с состоянием матчасти?

----------


## AC

> мне вот интересно, что щас происходит в тех ВВС, которые так же как и Россия массово эксплуатируют МиГ-29 ранних лет выпуска... например Индия... есть информация что у них с состоянием матчасти?


Так их в Индии модернизируют сейчас по конракту с "Рособоронэкспортом" -- как раз с продлением ресурса и т. п.
А в целом все не так критично конечно, но озабоченность старением парка у местных ВВС тоже есть...

----------


## Антоха

понятно... про модернизацию я и подзабыл... радует что наши строевые полки уже получили первые 7 МиГ-29СМТ, а значит скоро эти машины хоть частично закроют брешь появившуюся после отбраковки стареющей матчасти

----------


## AC

> ...радует что наши строевые полки уже получили первые 7 МиГ-29СМТ, а значит скоро эти машины хоть частично закроют брешь появившуюся после отбраковки стареющей матчасти


Хм-м... А это новость для меня -- про 7 СМТ... Про это сообщали уже?... Я только про обещания слышал...  :Confused:  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Я только про обещания слышал...


Последний раз -- буквально сегодня, кстати:
Минобороны закупит 24 истребителя МиГ на 20 млрд рублей, от контракта на которые отказался Алжир, сообщил сегодня вице-премьер Сергей Иванов на заседании президиума российского правительства. 
«Решен вопрос о закупке крупной партии истребителей по бывшему алжирскому контракту», – отметил он.  ИТАР-ТАСС
http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2009..._1328930.shtml

----------


## Антоха

> Хм-м... А это новость для меня -- про 7 СМТ... Про это сообщали уже?... Я только про обещания слышал...


Ну что для одних новость, то для других уже вчерашний день :Wink:

----------


## FLOGGER

> понятно... про модернизацию я и подзабыл... радует что наши строевые полки уже получили первые 7 МиГ-29СМТ, а значит скоро эти машины хоть частично закроют брешь появившуюся после отбраковки стареющей матчасти


Что-то сомневаюсь я, чтобы эти 34 МИГа закрыли брешь, состоящую из почти 200 самолетов. Мне сдается, что судьба МИГов практически решена.  Ведь появление этих 29-х - дело случая, а не целенаправленной политики.

----------


## Антоха

> Что-то сомневаюсь я, чтобы эти 34 МИГа закрыли брешь, состоящую из почти 200 самолетов. Мне сдается, что судьба МИГов практически решена.  Ведь появление этих 29-х - дело случая, а не целенаправленной политики.


Простите, а что занит "судьба решена"? какими самолетами Россия сейчас может компенсировать, а в ближнесрочной перспективе заменить МиГ-29? То что МиГ-29 (в базовом варианте) будет еще лет пять основным истребителем ВВС России это 100% факт. Су-27 подчас в еще худшем состоянии, к тому же их меньше, а проводимамя модернизация в СМ, на сколько я знаю, благополучно завершилась... так что 34 МиГ-29СМТ, плюс 14 МиГ-29С, и 100 МиГ-29(9-12/9-13) это на ближайшее время наше ВСЁ!!! 

З.Ы.: по непроверенным данным, войны в ближайшее время не будет, так как воевать нечем и некому... оставшиеся летчики активно обсуждают варианты партизанской войны с китайцами/нато/американской военщиной, ибо сдаваться мы ненамерены, да и кормёшка по слушам у узкоглазых так себе :Biggrin: , а от гамбургеров у нас изжога :Mad:

----------


## forten07

> Простите, а что занит "судьба решена"? какими самолетами Россия сейчас может компенсировать, а в ближнесрочной перспективе заменить МиГ-29? То что МиГ-29 (в базовом варианте) будет еще лет пять основным истребителем ВВС России это 100% факт. Су-27 подчас в еще худшем состоянии, к тому же их меньше, а проводимамя модернизация в СМ, на сколько я знаю, благополучно завершилась... так что 34 МиГ-29СМТ, плюс 14 МиГ-29С, и 100 МиГ-29(9-12/9-13) это на ближайшее время наше ВСЁ!!! 
> 
> З.Ы.: по непроверенным данным, войны в ближайшее время не будет, так как воевать нечем и некому... оставшиеся летчики активно обсуждают варианты партизанской войны с китайцами/нато/американской военщиной, ибо сдаваться мы ненамерены, да и кормёшка по слушам у узкоглазых так себе, а от гамбургеров у нас изжога



 Я бы поостерегся так говорить о Китае. Зная их очень близко могу сказать, что как раз сейчас от РФ могут остаться одни рога.
 34 9-17СМТ+14 9-13С+ 100 древних 9-12+9-13+9-51(да-да- Вы забыли что в эти 100 включены неполноценные спарки)- это НЕ ДОСТАТОЧНО.
Сопоставьте число истребителей ВВС США, КИТАЯ, блока НАТО+возможных рекрутов из других стран- поверьте ужас быстро заползет в штаны :Biggrin: .
 Касаемо других стран- Вы уверены что всюду так? Огорчу- подобное разгильдяйство замечено только в РФ и частично в Украине. Так что на конструкцию планера просьба не валить. Ни в Венгрии (хотя аварийность там... да и на секонд хенде летают), на в Словакии, не в Польше, ни даже в Сирии подобного пока не замечено.
И точит машины не старость (БРЕО -да старье, технология производства тоже, так же как и конструкция планера по ЭПР требованиям)-а банальное нарушение режимов эксплуатации и условий хранения.

----------


## forten07

> Простите, а что занит "судьба решена"? какими самолетами Россия сейчас может компенсировать, а в ближнесрочной перспективе заменить МиГ-29? То что МиГ-29 (в базовом варианте) будет еще лет пять основным истребителем ВВС России это 100% факт. Су-27 подчас в еще худшем состоянии, к тому же их меньше, а проводимамя модернизация в СМ, на сколько я знаю, благополучно завершилась... так что 34 МиГ-29СМТ, плюс 14 МиГ-29С, и 100 МиГ-29(9-12/9-13) это на ближайшее время наше ВСЁ!!!


Да вот еще- ТОлку от 14 9-13С если Р-77 в воисках нет, а без них все навороты ничего не стоят. СМ даже не рассматриваю-попытка догнать уровень 90х. И это без учета отсутствия заложенной  при постройке ( ТОЛЬКО В США!) системы дозаправки топливом в воздухе и усиленного крыла. Тут США не догнать - они это закладывали на самых первых Ф-15/16/18/А-10 еще в 70е. Так что потенциал 29х, 27, Су-25 упал еще на стадии прэктирования . 
А по Су-27 надо факты- просьба в студию! По планеру у него есть+ меньше композитов (старых конечно, новые так просто не рассыпаются).

----------


## AC

*Начальник ОКБ РСК «МиГ»: МиГ-29 действительно падают от старости:*

МОСКВА, 11 фев - РИА Новости. Частые *аварии с самолетами МиГ связаны с большим возрастом техники, а не с ее качеством*, заявил в среду журналиста начальник опытно-конструкторского бюро РСК "МиГ" Алексей Литвинович...
"*В войсках осталась старая техника 85-го года, техника стареет - даже если она очень качественная - и ее надо выводить из эксплуатации*, заменять новой техникой", - сказал Литвинович.
По его словам, в настоящее время в рамках гособоронзаказа идет модернизация самолетов "МиГ-29", которые поставляются в российские Вооруженные силы. До конца года будет поставлено порядка 20 новых "МиГов". А в целом в ближайшее время, по словам Литвиновича, "будет создан новый полк из 28 новых самолетов". "Но это маловато", - считает он.
Литвинович также сообщил, что в настоящее время РСК "МиГ" занимается и разработкой пятого поколения самолетов. "В настоящее время итак разработки заключаются в аван-проекте, а сколько самолетов пятого поколения и когда они будут разработаны - военная тайна", - добавил он.
На предприятии "Сухой" разработка этого проекта идет быстрее, но, как пояснил начальник КБ, там разрабатывается другой вид самолета - "более габаритный и дальний, тогда как на "МиГе" - маленький и юркий".
В настоящее время специалисты пока еще выбирают лучший вариант будущего самолета пятого поколения...
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...161778523.html

----------


## [RUS] MK

> *Начальник ОКБ РСК «МиГ»: МиГ-29 действительно падают от старости:*
> 
> МОСКВА, 11 фев - РИА Новости. Частые *аварии с самолетами МиГ связаны с большим возрастом техники, а не с ее качеством*, заявил в среду журналиста начальник опытно-конструкторского бюро РСК "МиГ" Алексей Литвинович...
> "*В войсках осталась старая техника 85-го года, техника стареет - даже если она очень качественная - и ее надо выводить из эксплуатации*, заменять новой техникой", - сказал Литвинович.
> По его словам, в настоящее время в рамках гособоронзаказа идет модернизация самолетов "МиГ-29", которые поставляются в российские Вооруженные силы. До конца года будет поставлено порядка 20 новых "МиГов". А в целом в ближайшее время, по словам Литвиновича, "будет создан новый полк из 28 новых самолетов". "Но это маловато", - считает он.
> Литвинович также сообщил, что в настоящее время РСК "МиГ" занимается и разработкой пятого поколения самолетов. "В настоящее время итак разработки заключаются в аван-проекте, а сколько самолетов пятого поколения и когда они будут разработаны - военная тайна", - добавил он.
> На предприятии "Сухой" разработка этого проекта идет быстрее, но, как пояснил начальник КБ, там разрабатывается другой вид самолета - "более габаритный и дальний, тогда как на "МиГе" - маленький и юркий".
> В настоящее время специалисты пока еще выбирают лучший вариант будущего самолета пятого поколения...
> http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...161778523.html


Что-то я читаю последние новости и никак не пойму... Выборы чтоли скоро?  :Confused:  Тут пятое поколение, там МиГ-35 с корабелкой на пару, там еще чего. Радует конечно, если будет выполнено, но все же как-то странно. К чему такое оживление?  :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

> Что-то я читаю последние новости и никак не пойму... Выборы чтоли скоро?  Тут пятое поколение, там МиГ-35 с корабелкой на пару, там еще чего. Радует конечно, если будет выполнено, но все же как-то странно. К чему такое оживление?


я думаю что нам хотят показать мол в стране все хорошо и кризис нам пофиг.. короче отвлекают от реальности :Biggrin:

----------


## timsz

Скажите, а на базах хранения МиГов нет? Ливану ведь 10 штук не из строевых частей собираются передавать?

----------


## AC

> Скажите, а на базах хранения МиГов нет? Ливану ведь 10 штук не из строевых частей собираются передавать?


Есть... Какие будут пердавать Ливану -- это еще вопрос...  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

Сейчас отвечу:



> Простите, а что занит "судьба решена"?


На мой непросвещенный взгляд, это значит, что в ближайшие годы никаких новых МИГов строить не будут для наших ВВС: ни 29-х, ни 31-х. Судьба т.н. МИГ-35 абсолютно неясна, тут , по-моему, все зависит от индусов, да и то...



> какими самолетами Россия сейчас может компенсировать, а в ближнесрочной перспективе заменить МиГ-29?


Да никакими, Но, по-моему, Россия и не собирается чем-то компенсировать потерю около 200 29-х. Или кто-то считает, что сейчас кинутся восполнять потерю 200 29-х постройкой новых?



> То что МиГ-29 (в базовом варианте) будет еще лет пять основным истребителем ВВС России это 100% факт.


Во-первых, не факт. А во-вторых, ну, полетает он еще 5 лет, а потом что? Что потом будут строить? 29-х уже не будет, с 35-м-смотри выше. Даже, если сколько-то 35 и передадут в  свои ВВС, то это будут от силы несколько десятков (ИМХО), да и то не факт.



> Су-27 подчас в еще худшем состоянии,


Но аварийность-то у них пониже, и это факт. Они пока еще, к счастью, в воздухе не рассыпались.



> к тому же их меньше,


Меньше чего? Меньше-это сколько?



> а проводимамя модернизация в СМ, на сколько я знаю, благополучно завершилась...


А на МИГах и не начиналась.



> так что 34 МиГ-29СМТ,


Писал, и могу повторить еще раз: 34 МИГ-29СМТ-это  не достижение, это провал. Провал попытки продать их за рубеж. Если бы они там остались (как это и должно было быть). здесь бы они никогда не появились. 



> плюс 14 МиГ-29С, и 100 МиГ-29(9-12/9-13) это на ближайшее время наше ВСЁ!!!


Это, конечно, страшная сила, особенно, если учесть, что в Югославии их почти все переколошматили. Заодно хочу напомнить, что в наших ВВС (В ИА)  истребителей побольше, чем 148. Так что это еще  не "ВСЁ!!!" А вообще это все грустно.



> З.Ы.: по непроверенным данным, войны в ближайшее время не будет, так как воевать нечем и некому... оставшиеся летчики активно обсуждают варианты партизанской войны с китайцами/нато/американской военщиной, ибо сдаваться мы ненамерены, да и кормёшка по слушам у узкоглазых так себе, а от гамбургеров у нас изжога


Не остроумно.

----------


## Антоха

Уважаемый FLOGGER, мне показалось или Вы сейчас разговаривали сами с собой и отвечали сами себе? Причем основная часть Ваших ответов относится к дошкольной категории "сам дурак" или повторяет мои слова, но в перевернутой форме и без привязки к тем вопросам на которые я отвечал другому собеседнику. Но выбирать, как говорится не прихидится, поэтому попробую еще раз объяснить Вам свою позицию - ТАК КАК МЫ С ВАМИ НЕ МОЖЕМ НИ КАК ПОВЛИЯТЬ НА СЕГОДНЯШНЮЮ СИТУАЦИЮ В РОССИЙСКОЙ АВИАЦИИ, Я ПРЕДЛАГАЮ РАДОВАТЬСЯ СИНИЦЕ В РУКАХ, А НЕ СОКРУШАТЬСЯ ПО ЖУРАВЛЮ... я ясно излагаю?

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Антон. Это Вам показалось, т.к. я отвечал именно Вам, на Ваш пост, обращенный ко мне. Но я хочу заметить, что с Вашей позицией я совершенно согласен, и я тоже рад, что новые 29-е, хоть и окольным путем, но все же попали в наши ВВС. Хотя по-прежнему это остается результатом "несчастного случая", а не целенаправленной политики. Я ясно излагаю?

----------


## forten07

> Уважаемый Антон. Это Вам показалось, т.к. я отвечал именно Вам, на Ваш пост, обращенный ко мне. Но я хочу заметить, что с Вашей позицией я совершенно согласен, и я тоже рад, что новые 29-е, хоть и окольным путем, но все же попали в наши ВВС. Хотя по-прежнему это остается результатом "несчастного случая", а не целенаправленной политики. Я ясно излагаю?


Антон и Flogger! Большая просьба не спорить- ни эти
 200 старых ни 34 новых  ничего не значат в глобальной войне-  при столкновении с НАТО  их посбивают в первом бою (если на земле не перебьют)- и там маневренные играть роль  будут вторую- ДРЛО +дальнобойность+инф обеспечение.Сейчас главное дабы РВСН были обновлены и сохранены без сокращения. То же относится к ПЛАРБ. И потом 200+34 не корабельных самолета ограничены материком+ПТБ+СДТВ. А Для танкеров нужны базы которых нет. Отсюда спор из-за 1-2 разовых машин безсмыслен. А пока нет ТАКВР- это все безсмысленно.
Вопрос скорее в 2х вещах
1.Как скоро и будут ли ТАКВР и новые самолеты .
2.Как долго при таких условиях пролетают те что есть и стоит ли содержать далее эти 200 (хотя вернее сказать ВСЕ) МиГов.

----------


## Морячок

Минобороны России частично возобновило эксплуатацию МиГ-29. Но к полетам допущена лишь треть парка этих истребителей – чуть больше сотни машин. Полеты МиГ-29 были приостановлены в декабре после катастрофы в Забайкалье. В ходе расследования установлено, что к катастрофе привело разрушение киля самолета в воздухе из-за коррозии металла и усталостных трещин.
Как заявил начальник службы безопасности полетов авиации ВС РФ генерал-лейтенант Сергей Байнетов, специалисты 13-го НИИ Минобороны и РСК «МиГ» уже месяц проводят целевые осмотры истребителей с использованием специальной диагностической аппаратуры. Большую часть парка МиГ-29 придется списать, поскольку ресурс планера истребителя составляет 2,5 тыс. летных часов, или 20 лет службы. Практически все МиГ-29, стоящие на вооружении ВВС, эксплуатируются еще с советских времен, некоторым из них уже более 25 лет. Продлевать их срок службы дальше просто опасно.
http://nvo.ng.ru/news/2009-02-13/11_polet.html
----------------------------------------------------------
Господа хорошие - это сколько же машин в строю остаётся в российских ВВС?!!  :Eek:

----------


## forten07

> Минобороны России частично возобновило эксплуатацию МиГ-29. Но к полетам допущена лишь треть парка этих истребителей – чуть больше сотни машин. Полеты МиГ-29 были приостановлены в декабре после катастрофы в Забайкалье. В ходе расследования установлено, что к катастрофе привело разрушение киля самолета в воздухе из-за коррозии металла и усталостных трещин.
> Как заявил начальник службы безопасности полетов авиации ВС РФ генерал-лейтенант Сергей Байнетов, специалисты 13-го НИИ Минобороны и РСК «МиГ» уже месяц проводят целевые осмотры истребителей с использованием специальной диагностической аппаратуры. Большую часть парка МиГ-29 придется списать, поскольку ресурс планера истребителя составляет 2,5 тыс. летных часов, или 20 лет службы. Практически все МиГ-29, стоящие на вооружении ВВС, эксплуатируются еще с советских времен, некоторым из них уже более 25 лет. Продлевать их срок службы дальше просто опасно.
> http://nvo.ng.ru/news/2009-02-13/11_polet.html
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> Господа хорошие - это сколько же машин в строю остаётся в российских ВВС?!!


Пока это роли не играет- машины устарели и можернизация их не спасет (к сожалению) :Frown: 
Однако радует что-хоть десяток-два могут летать

----------


## Serega

> Пока это роли не играет- машины устарели и можернизация их не спасет (к сожалению)
> Однако радует что-хоть десяток-два могут летать


 - ну, это и должно было случиться когда-то. Вечного нет ничего. Зато теперь будет понятно, что правительство себе думает с авиацией.

----------


## Шарфюрер

Кстати, а 23-е были списанны в свое время по той же причине, или отправленны на базы хранения, по тому дурацкому указу об однодвигательных машинах?
Помнится, в Астрахани, я МИГ-23млд еще вроде в начале 2000-х видел...

----------


## Морячок

14:13 16/02/2009

МОСКВА, 16 фев - РИА Новости. Россия готовится поставить в Боливию крупную партию вертолетов, заявил президент РФ Дмитрий Медведев.
"Мы надеемся на то, что в ближайшее время уже будет начата реализация первого крупного контракта на поставку в Боливию вертолетов", - сказал Медведев, выступая на пресс-конференции по итогам переговоров с лидером Боливии Эво Моралесом.
По словам главы российского государства, в дальнейшем перечень продукции может быть расширен. "Мы готовы, чтобы проводить эти переговоры в будущем", - отметил Медведев.
Он назвал военно-техническое сотрудничество важнейшим направлением деятельности двух стран
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...162246519.html
--------------------------------------------------------------
РФ может предоставить Боливии кредит на военно-техническую продукцию
весь сюжет
14:29 16/02/2009

МОСКВА, 16 фев - РИА Новости. Глава Федеральной службы РФ по военно-техническому сотрудничеству (ФСВТС) Михаил Дмитриев не исключает, что Россия предоставит Боливии кредит на закупку российской военно-технической продукции.
"Этот вопрос прорабатывается", - сказал Дмитриев в понедельник журналистам.
Россия и Боливия в понедельник в Москве подписали соглашение о военно-техническом сотрудничестве.
Дмитриев не стал уточнять, о какой сумме может идти речь.
"Если кредит будет, он будет касаться всей военной техники", - сказал он, пояснив, что речь идет не только о планируемой поставке российских вертолетов в Боливию.
http://www.rian.ru/economy/20090216/162249765.html
----------------------------------------------------------
Новость - оффтоп, однако не мог не процитировать, ибо всё же имеет отношение к обсуждаемому здесь вопросу.
Я чего-то сильно не понимаю: на закупки авиатехники для *СВОИХ* ВВС у правительства нет денег. Зато для вооружения иностранных армий средства в российской казне находятся. Причем, как показывает история - пресловутые "кредиты" всё равно впоследствии не возвращаются, а списываются... Не понимаю - может быть, ВВС РФ, для закупки самолетов, следует "взять кредит" у своего же правительства???  :Mad:

----------


## alexvolf

[ Я чего-то сильно не понимаю: на закупки авиатехники для *СВОИХ* ВВС у правительства нет денег. Зато для вооружения иностранных армий средства в российской казне находятся. Причем, как показывает история - пресловутые "кредиты" всё равно впоследствии не возвращаются, а списываются... Не понимаю - может быть, ВВС РФ, для закупки самолетов, следует "взять кредит" у своего же правительства???  :Mad: [/QUOTE]

 Уважаемый Морячок
Вопрос-а что по Вашему мнению след сегодня закупать??? Что-бы на всякий случай было и сгнило на свежем воздухе? Ведь ясно то,что следует закупать для нужд авиации РФ находится сегодня в стадии доводочных работ и предсерийных испытаний.А заводы АП должны быть чем-то загружены.Закупать 160,Су-27 и Ми-8  при реформировании и сокрашении армии флота смысла нет,да и техника вчерашнего дня...

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Закупать 160,Су-27 и Ми-8  при реформировании и сокрашении армии флота смысла нет,да и техника вчерашнего дня...


То есть, вы хотете сказать, что закупать вообще ничего не надо? а просто ждать, когда старая техника догниет?

----------


## alexvolf

> То есть, вы хотете сказать, что закупать вообще ничего не надо? а просто ждать, когда старая техника догниет?


 Во первых, в вышеприведенных постах крупные начальники обеспокоены (после аварий-судьба звезд на погонах) обветшалостью техники - и если это не повод (коррупционая схема) списания АТ на цветмет как это делается на Украине, то выводы соответственно делаются,в том числе и с обновлением парка.И худо-бедно машины поступают в войска,правда не в том количестве а порой и качестве которое хотелось бы всем видеть.Далее ждать в современных условиях догнивания старой АТ нам с вами не придеться-порежут глазом моргнуть не успеете, хотя цены на черный и цветмет упали в связи с кризисом, некоторые типы ЛА  имеет от 2.5 и выше КГ более интересных металлов, которые востребованы рынком даже в условиях кризиса и обогашают людей связанных с этим бизнесом не хуже,а порой и лучше чем американский Кландайк.

----------


## Морячок

Уважаемый Alexvolf,




> Вопрос-а что по Вашему мнению след сегодня закупать???


Ну - навскидку - и, коль уж боливийцам именно вертолеты дарим - российским ВВС совсем не помешали бы вертолеты Ка-52, в количестве бОльшем, нежели предусмотрено планом госзакупок. На мой непросвещенный взгляд... Вы против?  :Wink: 
Да, кстати! а Ливану МиГ-29 подарим - тоже, из вылетавших ресурс? или поновей отберем у своей авиации?

----------


## Шарфюрер

> И худо-бедно машины поступают в войска,правда не в том количестве а порой и качестве которое хотелось бы всем видеть.


Ну если посчитать сколько новых машин поступает в войска, и сколько МиГ-29 планируется списать (большую часть, как недвухсмысленно заявили). То можно смело делать вывод, что Россия остается без фронтовой истребительной авиации.




> Далее ждать в современных условиях догнивания старой АТ нам с вами не придеться-порежут глазом моргнуть не успеете, хотя цены на черный и цветмет упали в связи с кризисом, некоторые типы ЛА  имеет от 2.5 и выше КГ более интересных металлов, которые востребованы рынком даже в условиях кризиса и обогашают людей связанных с этим бизнесом не хуже,а порой и лучше чем американский Кландайк.


Ну, в этом не кто и не сомневается.

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Шарфюрер;37238]Ну если посчитать сколько новых машин поступает в войска, и сколько МиГ-29 планируется списать (большую часть, как недвухсмысленно заявили). То можно смело делать вывод, что Россия остается без фронтовой истребительной авиации.


Планируется- это не значить что СПИСАТЬ!!! Усталостная трешина или другой изьян мог появится в следствии нарушения технологии и т.д.(где-то на параллельной ветке уже писал об этом) на одном или же на определенной группе ЛА обычно построенных на одном и том же заводе и это далеко не значить что данная болезнь поразила все МиГи.Далее срок службы (ресурс планера) в среднем рассчитан на определенное кол-во часов,которые сокращаются по мере выполнение полетов с  нарушением эксплуатационных норм (предельной  нагрузкой,перегрузкой,груб  ой посадки и т.д и т.п.).Это к тому,что если на данном типе ЛА суммарно 150-160 часов налета то ресурс можно продлевать и дальше.Кстати в 70-х нормальный командир соединения берег АТ и для выполнения КБП выделял специально несколько ЛА из общего числа, которые усиленно и эксплуатировались,а  затем по мере износа -списывались

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Планируется- это не значить что СПИСАТЬ!!! Усталостная трешина или другой изьян мог появится в следствии нарушения технологии и т.д.(где-то на параллельной ветке уже писал об этом) на одном или же на определенной группе ЛА обычно построенных на одном и том же заводе и это далеко не значить что данная болезнь поразила все МиГи.


Ну. представители минобороны, похоже менее оптимистично настроенны, чем вы, и вполне возможно, мы не знаем истинных масштабов проблемы, т. е. все может быть намнного хуже...

----------


## alexvolf

> Уважаемый Alexvolf,
> 
> 
> Ну - навскидку - и, коль уж боливийцам именно вертолеты дарим - российским ВВС совсем не помешали бы вертолеты Ка-52, в количестве бОльшем, нежели предусмотрено планом госзакупок. На мой непросвещенный взгляд... Вы против? 
> Да, кстати! а Ливану МиГ-29 подарим - тоже, из вылетавших ресурс? или поновей отберем у своей авиации?


 Уважаемый Морячок
В общем тема бесперспективная-толочь воду в ступе.Не нам решать на форуме данные вопросы. Как говорится у Высоцкого -"Жираф-большой ему видней".Насчет Ка-есть четкое распоряжение ВВП (2007г-президента) вертолеты Ка будут строится и закупатся по спецназначению.В Войска пойдут Ми-28 ,которые как вам известно сейчас находятся в доработке т.к. жизнь каждый раз вносит свои коррективы к  ТТТ.Обстановку с МиГами и Ливаном можно высказать в следующей формулировки- французы нас сделали по крупному (годы застоя нашей дипломатии).Последнее насчет подарков, вопрос к Вам- хорошим друзьям Вы лично какие подарки делаете?

----------


## Морячок

> хорошим друзьям Вы лично какие подарки делаете?


Во всяком случае - не отрывая последнее от своей семьи!  :Smile: 
И еще, вдогонку, про друзей...
Не знаю, как Вам все эти новопреставленные "друзья", навроде Ливана с Боливией - а мне почему-то захотелось, по этому поводу, перефразировать известные слова Александра III - о том, что у России есть только три надежных друга и союзника: армия, авиация и флот.

----------


## Высотник

> сколько МиГ-29 планируется списать (большую часть, как недвухсмысленно заявили)


А кто заявил про списание? НВО? НВО, да, много чего заявляют, из пальца высасывая. В МО про списание ничего не говорили...

----------


## Fighter

> Кстати в 70-х нормальный командир соединения берег АТ и для выполнения КБП выделял специально несколько ЛА из общего числа, которые усиленно и эксплуатировались,а затем по мере износа -списывались .


Полный бред! Такого никогда не было, как не было проблем с техникой, в периоды, когда она была уже освоена. На полеты выделялись все исправные самолеты. В качестве резервных на полетах даже использовались самолеты усиления дежурного звена! 
В 84 г., когда МиГ-29 стал только поступать в войска, надежность его была не на высоте, тогда не стало возможности летать в два дня полетов с одной предварительной. К концу первого дня накопленные за несколько вылетов замечания, записывались в тетрадь замечаний и требовалось минимум день для их устранений практически на всех самолетах. К 86 году надежность повысилась и мы стали летать как обычно, но без сохранения каких то особенных бортов. Кстати, была история, мой зам. по ИАС, уже в другом полку, обследовав МиГ-29, который при закатке в укрытие по вине техника повредил стабилизатор, принял решение, подлатать его в ТЭЧ и продолжить эксплуатацию. Но тут не повезло, через полгода в полете стабилизатор отвалился, летчик катапультировался, а самолет был потерян. Сколько сейчас этого уже бесполезного железа расбросано по нашим аэродромам.

----------


## Антоха

> Кстати, была история, мой зам. по ИАС, уже в другом полку, обследовав МиГ-29, который при закатке в укрытие по вине техника повредил стабилизатор, принял решение, подлатать его в ТЭЧ и продолжить эксплуатацию. Но тут не повезло, через полгода в полете стабилизатор отвалился, летчик катапультировался, а самолет был потерян. Сколько сейчас этого уже бесполезного железа расбросано по нашим аэродромам.


Это вы случайно не про Россь рассказали? Так там киль не в укрытии повредили, а во время столкновения в воздухе с другим МиГ-29...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Кстати, а 23-е были списанны в свое время по той же причине, или отправленны на базы хранения, по тому дурацкому указу об однодвигательных машинах?
> Помнится, в Астрахани, я МИГ-23млд еще вроде в начале 2000-х видел...


МИГ-23-и, 27-е, Су-17-е были одним махом отправлены на свалку по распоряжению "смеющегося маршала" Шапошникова, решившего, что однодвигательные самолеты нам не нужны.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> МИГ-23-и, 27-е, Су-17-е были одним махом отправлены на свалку по распоряжению "смеющегося маршала" Шапошникова, решившего, что однодвигательные самолеты нам не нужны.


НУ я так понял. это не рсазу произошло? 23-е достаточно долго летали, а 27-е очень быстро списали.

----------


## Chelnok

Вот мы все пишем о том что истребители стареют.а новых невидно,да и производство Миг-29 как уже лет 15 прекращено,одновременно уповая на Миг-29СМТ,но вот прочитал про беспилотников,про то что Россия закупает израильские беспилотники.и вот в этой плоскости есть еще решение,у Китая есть аппарат ,который называется j-10 у него российский двигатель,авионика,да и в случае чего адаптировать под РОссию можно,и русский с китайцем братья навкек.мы им все поставляем.может и они решатся?А пока можно и новый истребитель разработать!И линию наладить!Что вы скажете,а да где гордость,но новые истребители ,пусть даже и чужие(с натяжкой!)лучше чем свои которые не летают!Один двигатель?Так куча истребителей летают с одним двигателем,Гриппен или F-16,Миражи,а сколько желающих бы воскресило была бы возможность Миг-23,27,Су-17,как ни странно до сих пор еще летает один -единственный тип летательного аппарата с одним двигателем.да и тот то же импортный   Л-39!А Миг-29 подарим ливанцам,можно даже и постарее,их все равно израильтяне уничтожат,позору не оберемся!

----------


## alexvolf

> Во всяком случае - не отрывая последнее от своей семьи! 
> И еще, вдогонку, про друзей...
> Не знаю, как Вам все эти новопреставленные "друзья", навроде Ливана с Боливией - а мне почему-то захотелось, по этому поводу, перефразировать известные слова Александра III - о том, что у России есть только три надежных друга и союзника: армия, авиация и флот.


 Уважаемый Морячок
Насчет друзей,союзников царя-батюшки приведу пример первый-начало ХХ в.-  Николай II заключает союзнический договор о взаимопомощи с Францией и поди-ж в 1914г случилась война, в которой интереса России не было никакого, но выступили и погубили 1,5 млн русских солдат.Пример второй- 1905г,один на один без союзников- флот Российский и Флот Японский.Цусима-героизм и отвага русских моряков против линкоров английской постройки и бризантных бронебойных снарядов.И наконец последнее уже СССР, в конце 30-х годов правительство СССР настойчиво искало союзников,неоднократно предлагая Англии и Франции заключить тройственный военный договор о взаимопомощи (переговоры шли с марта по август 1939г) перед агрессивными действиями Германии,т.к. руководству страны было понятно, что начало войны только вопрос времени.И тупиковая ситуация на переговорах (практически отказ,срыв переговоров т.к.английское правительство играло" и вашим и нашим",а французы собственной позиции вообще не имели) затем дорого обошлась...
 Слова Александра конечно красиво (пафосно) звучат,особенно в речах Радзинского,но в современном мире, где существуют военные союзы-(блоки) уповать на триаду собственных ВС не приходится...

----------


## alexvolf

> Полный бред! Такого никогда не было, как не было проблем с техникой, в периоды, когда она была уже освоена. На полеты выделялись все исправные самолеты. В качестве резервных на полетах даже использовались самолеты усиления дежурного звена! 
>  Сколько сейчас этого уже бесполезного железа расбросано по нашим аэродромам.


 Уважаемый Fighter
 Не ставя под сомнения Ваши слова (помнится Вы были командиром отличного ИАП), хотелось- бы узнать какой процент составляли неисправные самолеты (из общего количества) при такой усиленной эксплуатации АТ,как часто проводилась замена ТРД и агрегатов в ТЭЧ и т.д.
С уважением

----------


## Морячок

Уважаемый Alexvolf, 
диалог наш за рамки темы выходит - можно в "Курилке" поспорить, если есть на то желание  :Smile:  .
Но не могу не заметить Вам на ряд ошибок в Ваших утверждениях:
1. "Сердечный союз" с Францией подписал как раз Александр III, в 1892 году, а не его злополучный наследник. И суть его была в (как бы это сейчас назвали) "привлечении инвестиций", в результате чего к 1914 году Россия была "скуплена" французским капиталом. Почитайте Ленина и Плеханова - они об этом много и интересно пишут (если игнорировать идеологизмы). В краткосрочной перспективе, быть может, в этом и был смысл - но если рассчитывать на более долгий период - предпочтительней был бы союз с Германией, в пользу этого говорил и предшествующий исторический опыт, и будущее...
2. Японским броненосцам английской постройки противостояли русские броненосцы французской и американской постройки - притом что "американский" "Ретвизан" признается лучшим кораблем своего класса из принимавших участие в войне. Недаром, японцы его подняли со дна порт-артурской гавани и ввели в строй своего флота (Hidzen)! а "героизм и отвага" никак не могут заменить косность и бездарность командования и офицеров, у солдат и матросов - отсутствия умения и навыков обращения с современным оружием, увы... В царской России был свой 1941 год - если можно так выразиться.  
3. Цена англичан и французов как "союзников" была очевидна Сталину еще с сентября 1938 года - когда Франция, имея действующий военный договор с Чехословакией - "слила" эту страну в Мюнхене, а Великобритания. "дирижировавшая" Польшей - не оказала содействия в пропуске советских войск в Чехословакию через польскую территорию (СССР не имел в ту пору общей границы с Чехословакией). Правительства обоих союзников возглавляли те же Чемберлен и Даладье - ну что можно было ожидать от этой публики?..
Поэтому - наличие или отсутствие "бумажных" союзников a la "Варшавский договор" - мало влияет на реальную обороноспособность страны - если не считать территорий, на которых располагаются войска, эдакое "стратегическое предполье"... Тот же Ливан и, по Вашему выражению, "сделавшие нас французы" - какой союзник? а французы там имеют весьма прочные "корни" еще с 20-х годов прошлого века, когда территория нынешнего Ливана была французской "подмандатной территорией" (колонией, попросту говоря), недаром второй официальный язык там до сих пор французский  :Smile: 
-------------------------------
И всё - в курилку, в курилку!  :Smile: 
P.S. А вот Радзинского - поверьте - не читал. Совсем. СтОит - как вы думаете?

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Морячок;37290]Уважаемый Alexvolf, 
диалог наш за рамки темы выходит - можно в "Курилке" поспорить, если есть на то желание  :Smile:  .


Уважаемый Морячок 
Во первых примеры привел (кратко,без внедрения в подробное историческое исследование) для того,что-бы обратить внимание на: первое- союз-союзу рознь,второе- любой политический союз приносит как плюсы так и минусы для страны заключившей союз,но при всем этом вероятный противник ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО будет учитывать заключенный вами союз.
 Насчет Курилки согласен -Вам открывать тему

----------


## Snake

> Пример второй- 1905г,один на один без союзников- флот Российский и Флот Японский.Цусима-героизм и отвага русских моряков против линкоров английской постройки и бризантных бронебойных снарядов.


Бризантные не снаряды, а ВВ  :Wink: 
Вот небольшая справка из книги "Исторический очерк развития трубок и взрывателей, от начала их применения до конца мировой войны 1914-1918 гг." В.И.Рдултовский. 1940г.

"Японцам для борьбы с русским флотом пришлось воспользоваться сильными снарядами со взрывателями быстрого действий. Такие снаряды, конечно, не могли пробивать даже слабой брони, но зато они и не разбивались о броню, прежде чем подействует взрыватель, а давали полные взрывы, сопровождаемые большими поверхностными разрушениями. При попадании же в концевые слабо защищенные части русских кораблей эти снаряды производили опасные пробоины, после которых корабли теряли плавучесть.
Русские морские снаряды содержали относительно небольшое количество влажного пироксилина (около 3%) и были снабжены: малочувствительными взрывателями. Вследствие этого действие их по японским судам было совершенно недостаточным."

У японцев тоже было не всё гладко - если хотите почитайте здесь:
http://talks.guns.ru/forummessage/42/73859.html

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Snake;37297]Бризантные не снаряды, а ВВ  :Wink: 
 Уважаемый по Вашему где находится  бризантное ВВ?  Или оно в тряпочку завернуто само по себе.Замечание считаю не корректным...

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## Fighter

> хотелось- бы узнать какой процент составляли неисправные самолеты (из общего количества) при такой усиленной эксплуатации АТ,как часто проводилась замена ТРД и агрегатов в ТЭЧ и т.д.


 Уровень исправности самолетов определялся соответствующими приказами МО, и он, как правило, не был меньше требований приказов (не менее 90%). Замена двигателей производилась по мере выработки их ресурса, иногда возникала с этим напряженность, ведь до МиГ-29 и Су-27 самолеты не имели защиты двигателей на земле. Поэтому обычно на МиГ-21 бис с Р-25, на котором забоины на передних лопатках компрессора не допускались, за год производилось несколько замен двигателей по причине забоин. Агрегаты заменялись в случае их отказа или окончания ресурса. В случае их отсутствия на сладе информация о неисправности самолета по этой причине сразу направлялась в дивизию, воздушную армию, и ВВС с соответствующим довольно оперативным реагированием. При переучивании на новую технику уровень исправности конечно снижался по вполне объективным причинам, но до развала СССР существовала дейсвенная система снабжения и ремонта. Самолеты, отлетавшие межремонтный ресурс, сразу отправлялись на АРЗ, двигатели заменялись на новые или ремонтные.

----------


## Snake



----------


## Морячок

http://forums.airforce.ru/showthread...7334#post37334

----------


## vosh

Про Алжирские Миги: написали что их распределили по частям. А не лучше ли было передать все в одно подразделение? Врядли 24шт размазаные по частям что-то изменят.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Про Алжирские Миги: написали что их распределили по частям. А не лучше ли было передать все в одно подразделение? Врядли 24шт размазаные по частям что-то изменят.


Кстати, а почему 24, а не 32?

----------


## Высотник

> Кстати, а почему 24, а не 32?


точнее 24 + 4 УБ
а куда ещё 6 делись пока непонятно.

----------


## Морячок

А скажите, господа специалисты - в чем именно МиГ-29 является машиной "вчерашнего дня"? Планер? двигатели? авионика? система управления оружием?
Мне представляется, что авионику и вооружение можно сравнительно легко и быстро заменить на современные образцы (хоть бы и импортные, либо созданные в кооперации), тем паче что массогабаритные параметры современной электроники позволяют это легко сделать, заодно и снизив массу... 
Или я заблуждаюсь?

----------


## timsz

Это смотря что считать сегодняшним днем. Если F-22, то менять надо все.

----------


## Морячок

поконкретнее можно?  :Smile: 
Я о том,собственно, и прошу - желательно, аргументированно обосновать свои утверждения. Электронная начинка - с этим понятно, но аэродинамика - какой была при Н.Е.Жуковском, таковой и осталась, вроде :)

----------


## alexvolf

> Это смотря что считать сегодняшним днем. Если F-22, то менять надо все.


 Ага!!! В средине 80-хх доменялись до такой степени идя на поводу у вероятного противника, что жрать нечего было.Непонятно, почему всех клинит Ф-22-? Ну был у них Ф-117,сейчас В-2- Го...но и то и другое,как сама программа СОИ-только мозги пудрили своим налогоплательшикам. Поверить в это мог только комбаньор Горби.Вообще откуда пошло,что Ф-22  супер-пупер???

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Ага!!! В средине 80-хх доменялись до такой степени идя на поводу у вероятного противника, что жрать нечего было.Непонятно, почему всех клинит Ф-22-? Ну был у них Ф-117,сейчас В-2- Го...но и то и другое,как сама программа СОИ-только мозги пудрили своим налогоплательшикам. Поверить в это мог только комбаньор Горби.Вообще откуда пошло,что Ф-22  супер-пупер???


Ну то, что он супер-пупер и так понятно. Просто не до такой степени он супер, как любят тут говорить.  :Smile:  Мое ИМХО-один раптор 1,5 Су-35 стоит, не более. 

А по поводу темы: вот все говорят, что у России авиации совсем не останется, если МиГи порежут. А разве что-то сильно изменится? Ну просто на аэродромах будет меньше машин и все. Или кто-то думает, что вся техника, находящаяся на аэродроме летает?  :Confused:  Так стоят гниют, а так не будет их-что конкретно изменится-то? А летающие так и так останутся. Так что со стороны будет вообще незаметно, что что-то порезали. Другой вопрос, что эти дрова можно восстановить... И даже модернизировать. Но, даже если откинуть экономический аспект, будут ли эти машины такими уж надежными? Если они столько времени стояли на улице? Понимаю в ангарах законсервированные. А так... Так что даже смысла нет этот хлам ремонтировать, а уж тем более модернизировать-все равно попадают все. Надо новые закупать, а не на старые заплатки ставить. Опять же ИМХО.

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE='[RUS] MK;37492']Ну то, что он супер-пупер и так понятно. Просто не до такой степени он супер, как любят тут говорить.  :Smile:  Мое ИМХО-один раптор 1,5 Су-35 стоит, не более. 

Уважаемый RUS MK
Вопрос-а почему 1.5!??? и именно Су-35? Боюсь показатся нескомным,но за этим супером- пупером слежу с октября 1986г(ес-но по страницам ненашенских печатных изданий) так вот разработка этого "чуда" (именно так)  НАЧАЛАСЬ с ТТТ  июнь 1981г (Fist ATF request for information issued) на ТРД и бортовую РЛС (RCS-radar-cross-section) которую отрабатывали на Ф-15,сам-же планер самолета вобрал в себя 30% Evrofighter EFA.В сентябре 1983г фирма Пратт Уитни приступила к разработке  двигателя F-119,а Дженерал Электрик к аналогичному движку F-120.Писать как это чуда претворялось в металл можно долго,но лучше обратиться к первоисточнику Bill Sweetman "YF-22 FACES BUDGET BATTLE" журнал Interavia June 1991

----------


## timsz

> Ага!!! В средине 80-хх доменялись до такой степени идя на поводу у вероятного противника, что жрать нечего было.Непонятно, почему всех клинит Ф-22-? Ну был у них Ф-117,сейчас В-2- Го...но и то и другое,как сама программа СОИ-только мозги пудрили своим налогоплательшикам. Поверить в это мог только комбаньор Горби.Вообще откуда пошло,что Ф-22  супер-пупер???


Так я не говорю, что надо быстро делать аналог F-22. Пусть лучше теперь американцы дополнительно 10 ярдов выделят на их закупки. (Наращивание вооружений, ввод дополнительных сил в Афганистан... Дежа вю...)

Но характеристики у F-22 действительно заманчивые. Если цены не считать. Поэтому как-то тратить деньги для закупки обычных МиГов и Сушек не очень мудро. Примерно таких же результатов за гораздо меньшие деньги можно достичь модернизацией. А уж если покупать, так что-то гораздо лучшее, чем то, что есть сейчас.

Тем более, что военной необходимости в большом количестве самолетов пока нет.

----------


## Chelnok

F-22 однозначно превосходит все то что есть на вооружении ВВС России,но он пока еще не применялся в боевых действиях  очень-то!Что он из себя будет представлять во время войны.вот тогда и будем говорить!Расхваливать можно все что угодно,вопрос как эта техника будет воевать,вот тогда и будем говорить,а сейчас это просто разговор непонятно о чем,в каком количестве.на каком ТВД,под прикрытием скольки самолетов РЭб и при посредстве систем наведения  вот тогда и будем говорить!Миг-29,по идее можно и модернизировать и довести до уровня последних модификации F-16,но на это надо изыскать средства,а не заниматься управляемым вектором тяги,машина и так не имеет никакой дальности.Вопрос стоит ли?В Европе постепенно Миг-29 исчезают,еще пару-тройку лет и их не будет ни у кого,все будет завалено американскими истребителями и Гриппенами.Что касается мнения моего про Миг-29,то если бы он воевал под прикрытием самолетов РЭБ,и наводился с Авакса,то он бы имел победы не хуже чем американские истребители,увы в этой компоненте РОсиия отстала ,и кажется навсегда!А так что сказать,за 30 лет двиги как дымели так и будут дыметь.как ни маскируй самолет его видно,дальности никакой,маневренность на уровне,электроника на уровне 80-х годов,тогда она была передовой,увы на одной первоклассной аэродинамике далеко не уедешь!

----------


## timsz

> F-22 однозначно превосходит все то что есть на вооружении ВВС России,но он пока еще не применялся в боевых действиях  очень-то!Что он из себя будет представлять во время войны.вот тогда и будем говорить!Расхваливать можно все что угодно,вопрос как эта техника будет воевать,вот тогда и будем говорить,а сейчас это просто разговор непонятно о чем,в каком количестве.на каком ТВД,под прикрытием скольки самолетов РЭб и при посредстве систем наведения  вот тогда и будем говорить!


Именно!

Опять-таки, одно дело воевать над своей территорией, а другое дело - наносить удары по объектам, прикрытым ПВО. Вполне возможно, что тут преимущество перед тем же F-16 будет не такое уж большое, и своих денег он не окупит.

И не уверен, что как дальний перехватчик, F-22 лучше, чем МиГ-31. Все-таки, F-22 - универсал, а конкретную задачу специализированный самолет может выполнить лучше, даже менее продвинутый.

И, например, для завоевания превосходства над Грузией F-22 не сильно лучше Су-27 и даже какого-нибудь МиГ-23.

----------


## vosh

Может кто нибудь объяснить делетанту в чем преимущество  сверхзуковой крейсерской скорости? А так наверно самое существенное это дальность обнаружения цели (заявлено больше 200км), любимый амереканский принцип: выстрелил из-за угла и смылся.

----------


## vosh

По дальности уступают полько перывые версии 29, кстати F-18 тоже имеет не высокую дальность(800км). Ну и это же тактический самолет.

----------


## alexvolf

Как говорится начали за здравие российских истребителей,а кончили за упокой...
Несколько суждений по трем последним постам- "Ф-22 однозначно превосходит все то что есть на вооружении ВВС России"- и автор тут же пишет, что в боевых действиях самолет участия не принимал,тогда в чем превосходство?Выходит только в шумной компании по выбиванию денег у конгресса США или напечатанной в СМИ ЛТХ и преславутой технологии СТЕЛС, с отсутствиием АВ на внешних пилонах... Дальше об универсальности одноместного ЛА (лучше сказать о решении многоцелевых задач)- прямо "ЧУДА" какое-то и истребитель завоевания превосходства,и фронтовой ИБ, и самолет ПВО (жалко только функций ШАТТЛА на себя не берет...).В свое время Боинг с Сикорским лепили супер-пупер КОММАНЧ, что-то не слышно что-бы он в реальном мире представлял угрозу СВ и БТТ кроме как в  компьютерной игрушке.

----------


## timsz

> Может кто нибудь объяснить делетанту в чем преимущество  сверхзуковой крейсерской скорости?


Например, в дальности перехвата цели.

Хотя тут дело не столько в крейсерской скорости, а возможности длительного полета на сверхзвуке. А если точнее - просто с большой скоростью.

----------


## vosh

> Например, в дальности перехвата цели.
> 
> Хотя тут дело не столько в крейсерской скорости, а возможности длительного полета на сверхзвуке. А если точнее - просто с большой скоростью.


Ну а вчем смысл? кпримеру цель находится на расстоянии 700км. ну пролетит f-22 больше расстояние чем "вражеский" самолет, так и назад лететь дальше надо. Запускать ракеты на сверхзвуке вряд ли возможно, значит перед атакой надо уменшить скорость. AIM 120 летит на 50км. а натакой дальности никаких преимуществ от "малозаметности" не будет. Короче лучше F-22 только чем "пельмени".

----------


## Daemonmike

http://lenta.ru/news/2009/02/04/superiority/
Австралийский аналитический центр Air Power Australia (APA) опубликовал новое исследование, в котором сравнил возможности российских систем ПВО и американской боевой авиации,- сообщает портал DefPro.

Проанализировав результаты, эксперты пришли к выводу, что современные российские РЛС и ПВО достигли уровня, который практически не оставляет шанса на выживание американской авиации в случае военных действий.

По данным исследования, противостоять российским ПВО не способны не только американские боевые самолеты F-15, F-16 и F/A-18, но даже перспективный многоцелевой истребитель пятого поколения Joint Strike Fighter (JSF F-35 Lightning II). Более того, эксперты считают, что для достижения былого американского превосходства, имевшего место быть на момент окончания "холодной войны", Пентагон должен принять на вооружение еще минимум 400 самолетов F-22 Raptor,- уточняет портал. 


Вывод: 1 С-300 + пара 31-ых - очень много сбитых 22

----------


## timsz

> Ну а вчем смысл?


Смысл сбить бомбер раньше, чем он выйдет на дистанцию пуска крылатой ракеты.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Сообщение от [RUS] MK
> 
> 
> Ну то, что он супер-пупер и так понятно. Просто не до такой степени он супер, как любят тут говорить.  Мое ИМХО-один раптор 1,5 Су-35 стоит, не более. 
> 
> 
> Уважаемый RUS MK
> Вопрос-а почему 1.5!??? и именно Су-35? Боюсь показатся нескомным,но за этим супером- пупером слежу с октября 1986г


Да я же не эксперт. Сказал просто то, какое мнение у меня сформировалось из прессы. И с 1986 я за ним не слежу.  :Smile:  Какое сравнение предложите Вы?




> Может кто нибудь объяснить делетанту в чем преимущество  сверхзуковой крейсерской скорости? А так наверно самое существенное это дальность обнаружения цели (заявлено больше 200км), любимый амереканский принцип: выстрелил из-за угла и смылся.


А на расход топлива это никак не влияет?

----------


## vosh

> Смысл сбить бомбер раньше, чем он выйдет на дистанцию пуска крылатой ракеты.


таким образом это к воздушному бою не относится. Так чем же он лучше как истребитель?

----------


## timsz

> таким образом это к воздушному бою не относится. Так чем же он лучше как истребитель?


А к чему же тогда относится уничтожение бомбера?  :Confused:

----------


## vosh

> А к чему же тогда относится уничтожение бомбера?


Ну тут речь шла что F-22 в ...то раз лучше Российский истребителей. По поводу "уничтожение бомбера" ничего против не имею.

----------


## alexvolf

> Да я же не эксперт. Сказал просто то, какое мнение у меня сформировалось из прессы. И с 1986 я за ним не слежу.  Какое сравнение предложите Вы?
> 
> 
> 
> А на расход топлива это никак не влияет?


 Уважаемый RUS MK
 Сравнивать нечего...Думаю так, что наши аналитики (КБ,НИИ,ВВС,Генштаб и прочее) давно сделали для себя  нужные выводы из той шумихи вокруг Ф-22.
Несколько слов о крейсерской скорости и расходе топлива- есть такое понятие в авиации как дальность и боевой радиус действия на малой и большой высотах.Одно с другим путать не след.Если проследить какие выдвигались ТТТ к ЛА завоевания превосходства в воздухе и к самолетам непосредственной поддержки наземных войск (тактической ударной операции) то они абсолютно разные,не говоря уже о самолетах ПВО.Иными словами след разделять мух от котлет.Более того-нанесение авиаударов по морским целям резко контрастирует с ударами на суше. Для наглядности приведу несколько примеров современных зарубежных концепций к ТТТ для самолета завоевания превосходства в воздухе- М>1,7 радиус действия на Н=11км и М=0,9-400-600км(с ПТБ 900-1200км) предел перегрузка 9...10,перегрузка устан.маневра 6...8(М~0,8
Н=3км) патрулирование 20-30 мин,вооружение пушка 300-500 снарядов,УРС 4...8.Посадочная скорость 230 км/час посадочная дистанция 800 метров. И так от самолета к самолету...

----------


## muk33

Пока мы рассматриваем чисто самолет, с его вооружением и ЛТХ. Но самолет не воюет один. Есть такое понятие в авиации как ситуационная осведомленность экипажа и информационное пространство. То есть, какой бы ни был "супер-пупер" самолет, если он идет на задание без поддержки с земли или воздуха и вынужден использовать собственные датчики (РЛС, ОэПРНК и т.д) он практически обречен. Радиосвязь не в счет - в случае БД ее просто не будет. Под самолеты F-22, F-35 уже создана система глобальной информационной поддержки (отрабатывается на F/А-18Е/F), позволяющая организовать БД по единому замыслу. Крейсерская сверхэвуковая скорость позволяет быстро перебрасывать самолеты с одного угрожаемого направления на другое, а малозаметность (при вышеуказанных условиях) не дать себя обнаружить до выхода на рубеж применения оружия. Соответственно растет боевая эффективность

----------


## alexvolf

> Пока мы рассматриваем чисто самолет, с его вооружением и ЛТХ. Но самолет не воюет один. Есть такое понятие в авиации как ситуационная осведомленность экипажа и информационное пространство. То есть, какой бы ни был "супер-пупер" самолет, если он идет на задание без поддержки с земли или воздуха и вынужден использовать собственные датчики (РЛС, ОэПРНК и т.д) он практически обречен. Радиосвязь не в счет - в случае БД ее просто не будет. Под самолеты F-22, F-35 уже создана система глобальной информационной поддержки (отрабатывается на F/А-18Е/F), позволяющая организовать БД по единому замыслу. Крейсерская сверхэвуковая скорость позволяет быстро перебрасывать самолеты с одного угрожаемого направления на другое, а малозаметность (при вышеуказанных условиях) не дать себя обнаружить до выхода на рубеж применения оружия. Соответственно растет боевая эффективность



Уважаемый muk33
Глобальная инфподдержка  авиации может быть осуществлена в районе БД только при помощи космических обьектов на низких орбитах методом сверхскоростного сброса данных.Несколько обозрений приводилось в журналах ЗВО и Военный Парад начиная с 1997г. Распространятся более широко не буду,скажу одно- отечественные разработки в данном вопросе тоже не лыком шиты.Насчет малозаметности считаю ЭПР ЛА свести к минимуму не удастся т.к. радиоэлектроника не стоит на месте и отлично осваивает диапазоны частот которые лет пять назад считались фантастикой (на примере приема SAT TV в  90-х  все были уверены, что для приема в широтах Москвы и обл следует применять параболы диаметром 2-3 метра  в диапазоне 10-12 ГГЦ,а сегодня это выглядит просто архаично).Далее помните какие возникали  проблемы (и теоретические в том числе) с обнаружением целей в условиях СМУ? Сегодня это вызывает просто улыбку...
С уважением

----------


## muk33

Разработки. Конечно,где то в недрах КБ, у нас сидят умные ученые, которые работают в этом направлении. Оч. хочется верить. Однако реально даже ГЛОНАСС толком не работает. А рекламным проспектам фирм-производителей верить не стоит. В большинстве случаев они желаемое выдают за действительное. В том числе в ВП и ВКО. Они теперь капиталисты, и им просто надо продать товар.

----------


## alexvolf

> Разработки. Конечно,где то в недрах КБ, у нас сидят умные ученые, которые работают в этом направлении. Оч. хочется верить. Однако реально даже ГЛОНАСС толком не работает. А рекламным проспектам фирм-производителей верить не стоит. В большинстве случаев они желаемое выдают за действительное. В том числе в ВП и ВКО. Они теперь капиталисты, и им просто надо продать товар.


 А Вы хотите что-бы приемник за 2 тыс рублей нормально работал? То что делается для  бытового пользования всегда далеко отставало от армейских требований (в том числе и по цене),вспомните радиоудлинители (так называемые радиотелефоны вырубленные топором или отечественные ТВ приемники в которые лепили не кондиционные детали  конца 90-х,не берусь сравнивать квалификацию рабочих на поточных линиях, и мастеров настройщиков РЭА радиопрома), но приведенные замечания не говорят, что у нас вообще все хреново и ничего не делание.То что мир халявного капитала вскружил некоторым персоналиям головы -это ДА,но думаю это скоро пройдет учитывая современную политику  некоторых государств...

----------


## Chelnok

Ну сначала о камне в мой огород!Если уж мы говорили о F-22 то по многим параметрам он однозначно сильнее всего того что есть сегодня у России,вопрос дальше шел о том что он еще нигде больно не применялся,то есть как он себя поведет в военное время мало кто знает,вдруг просто не взлетит и все!Тут все может быть!Су-27 считался лучшим в мире,но он много воевал?Кроме случая с эритрейскими Мигами все остальное было выиграно в учебных боях,поэтому говорить о чем -то тоже нечего!Абхазия,очень интересная тема,конечно F-22 может быть и был бы также эффективенн как Су-27 или Миг-23,но у американцев просто другая тактика применения истребителей,и вряд ли в данном случае применялся бы Раптор в таких условиях,есть другие истребители.более дешевые,а уж если рассматривать идеальный истребитель для грузо-абхазского конфликта.то однозначно это F-15EСтрайк Игл!Но не будем об этом!Сравнивать F-22 c Миг-31 неккоректно,это разные машины,да и вооружение Мига предназначено для поражения неманевренных целей!Да и много ли стран имеют на вооружение дальние перехватчики,неплохо обходясь обычными истребителями!Насчет С-300,это единственное что может защитить российское небо на данный момент,пока как то противодействие не придумано,совсем недавно израильские ВВС проводили учения возле греческих островов именно из -за того что бы моделировать бой с С-300,что у них получилось-неизвестно,но в прессе звучат не очень благонадежные заявления по поводу С-300,продажи его в Иран,значит побаиваются его!О Миг-29 можно сказать его дальность увы это уже насмешка давно,кто то его сравнивал с F-16 ,но именно он и летал довольно таки далеко и именно в израильских ВВС он уничтожал иракский ядерный реактор в 1982 году,Мигу и сейчас такая дальность и не снится!А то что Миг-29Овт крутит такие фигуры высшего пилотажа,то бывшие летчики Мигов из ВВС ФРГ,пересевшие на  Еврофайтеры,однозначно заявили что его очень хорошо атаковать когда он крутит этот пилотаж,а мы все пишем-звезда Салона.звезда Салона!

----------


## Chelnok

> По дальности уступают полько перывые версии 29, кстати F-18 тоже имеет не высокую дальность(800км). Ну и это же тактический самолет.


Странноватые у Вас познания,может путаете с радиусом действия на малой высоте?

----------


## FLOGGER

> А то что Миг-29Овт крутит такие фигуры высшего пилотажа,то бывшие летчики Мигов из ВВС ФРГ,пересевшие на  Еврофайтеры,однозначно заявили что его очень хорошо атаковать когда он крутит этот пилотаж,а мы все пишем-звезда Салона.звезда Салона!


Ну, тогда и СУ-27-му "светит" то же самое?
P.S. А что же у нас такое выборочное отношение к высказываниям западных летчиков: когда нам нравится-поддерживаем, когда нет-принимаем в штыки?

----------


## Chelnok

Что будет с Су-27 не знаю,но во время исполнения Кобры он вроде бы то же беззащитен,так даже в журнале История авиации инженер Тимофеев написал,он обосновал это,да и такую фигуру исполняют считанные летчики!Одно дело,что Стрижи,которые крутят пилотаж,другое-строевые летчики,которые обязаны воевать,там свои сложности!А так Су-27 и Миг-29 неплохие для своего времени машины.вопрос в том что сегодня надо и ресурс продлевать,и авионику менять,поддерживая самолеты на нужном уровне,почему маленький Израиль модернизирует свои самолеты,80-х годов выпуска,а Россия -не может?Это вызывает обиду!А то что западные летчики высказываются,может иногда и лукавят,все может быть!Но кто-то видел что бы F-16 F-18 А-15 крутили кобры.хуки,колокола,да мираж-2000 крутил колокол,но летчики прекрасно понимают,что могут обойтись без них,они обязаны воевать,а не пилотажем заниматься!

----------


## Chizh

> Как говорится начали за здравие российских истребителей,а кончили за упокой...
> Несколько суждений по трем последним постам- "Ф-22 однозначно превосходит все то что есть на вооружении ВВС России"- и автор тут же пишет, что в боевых действиях самолет участия не принимал,тогда в чем превосходство?


Несмотря на ваш скепсис люди в теме (в том числе в Сухом) уважительно относятся к Рэптору, поскольку это действительно, на сегодняшний момент передовой ЛА. Оснований не верить Локхиду особых нет.
Впрочем если вам легче думать о том что мы не хуже, переубеждать не буду. :)

А если подходить с аргументацией "воевал-невоевал", то тут и про Су-27, МиГ-31 и особенно про МиГ-29 ничего хорошего сказать не получится, к сожалению.

Отстали мы реально.

----------


## Chizh

> Ну а вчем смысл? кпримеру цель находится на расстоянии 700км. ну пролетит f-22 больше расстояние чем "вражеский" самолет, так и назад лететь дальше надо.


Высокая бесфорсажная скорость это больший рубеж перехвата, это скорость перехвата, это быстрота реагирования, это возможность применять оружие с более выгодной позиции и меньшая ИК заметность.



> Запускать ракеты на сверхзвуке вряд ли возможно, значит перед атакой надо уменшить скорость.


F-22 может применять любое оружие на сверхзвуке.



> AIM 120 летит на 50км. а натакой дальности никаких преимуществ от "малозаметности" не будет.


AIM-120A имеет максимальную дальность пуска более 100 км. Современные модификации более 150, скоро будет AIM-120D с дальностью более 180 км.
Преимущество в малозаметности будет работать на всех дальностях, кроме БВБ менее 10 км.

----------


## Chizh

> Уважаемый RUS MK
>  Сравнивать нечего...Думаю так, что наши аналитики (КБ,НИИ,ВВС,Генштаб и прочее) давно сделали для себя  нужные выводы из той шумихи вокруг Ф-22.


Я думаю сделали. Именно по этому появилась программа ПАК-ФА, "в погоне за F-22".

----------


## Chelnok

Что из себя будет представляет Раптор удастся наверное увидеть в будующем,а то что Локхид заявляет,там то же много чего недоговорено,поэтому пока нет Рапторов ни у Саудовской Аравии ,ни у Израиля,ни у Японии,значит какие-то сложности есть!Что касается Аim-120,то судя по всему дальность завышенная,где-то окло 100 км у неё она,хотя все может быть!

----------


## Chizh

> Что из себя будет представляет Раптор удастся наверное увидеть в будующем,а то что Локхид заявляет,там то же много чего недоговорено,поэтому пока нет Рапторов ни у Саудовской Аравии ,ни у Израиля,ни у Японии,значит какие-то сложности есть!


Сложности политические и боязнь утечки технологий.




> Что касается Аim-120,то судя по всему дальность завышенная,где-то окло 100 км у неё она,хотя все может быть!


На высотах и скоростях стандартного воздушного боя (6000 метров, 900 км/ч) диапазон применения этих ракет будет где-то 20-50 км, в зависимости от обстоятельств.

Максимальную дальность ракеты можно реализовать только при выполнении классического скоростного и высотного перехвата, то есть 12-15 тыс.метров на сверхзвуке по высотной и скоростной цели.

----------


## Chelnok

Насчет сложностей политики не скажу,а утечку технологий не реально,союзники все таки,Израиль давно собирался закупить Раптор,а что то не получалось,даже в 2000 году в ихнем журнале ВВС вышел рисунок С Раптором в израильском камуфляже и надписью С Рождеством,Раптор.Тут скорее технические проблемы!

----------


## timsz

> Абхазия,очень интересная тема,конечно F-22 может быть и был бы также эффективенн как Су-27 или Миг-23,но у американцев просто другая тактика применения истребителей,и вряд ли в данном случае применялся бы Раптор в таких условиях,есть другие истребители.более дешевые,а уж если рассматривать идеальный истребитель для грузо-абхазского конфликта.то однозначно это F-15EСтрайк Игл!Но не будем об этом!Сравнивать F-22 c Миг-31 неккоректно,это разные машины,да и вооружение Мига предназначено для поражения неманевренных целей!Да и много ли стран имеют на вооружение дальние перехватчики,неплохо обходясь обычными истребителями!


Тут надо понять, как F-22 позиционируется. Если подразумевается, что F-22 будет действовать вместе со старыми самолетами - это одно. А если старые существуют только по финансовым соображениям, и в идеале должны быть одни F-22, то другое.

А так получается, что для локальных конфликтов лучше иметь F-15E, для уничтожения бомбардировщиков - МиГ-31. Дальше окажется, что для завоевания превосходства лучше Су-35, и в результате места для F-22 почти не останется.

Сравнение с МиГ-31 было бы некорректным, если бы у США был специализированный истребитель для этих целей. А у них есть только F-22 в варианте дальнего истребителя. Так что вполне корректно.

ЗЫ Насчет того, что многие страны прекрасно обходятся без дальних перехватчиков. Надо признать, что за исключением нескольких стран, все вообще прекрасно без истребителей могут обходиться. ;)

ЗЗЫ. Насчет МиГов, крутящих пилотаж. Думаю, надо присмотреться к позиции Индии, закупившей самые маневренные модификации Су-30. Индийцы не похожи на людей, которые спокойно выкидывают деньги на ветер, а подготовка пилотов у них очень высокая. Наверняка решение хорошо продумано.

----------


## Chizh

> Тут скорее технические проблемы!


Экспорт F-22 запрещен американским федеральным законодательством. ИМХО, производитель в лице ЛМ с удовольствием продал бы самолеты кому требуется, особенно в связи в угрозой скорого закрытия линии сборки, но закон США это не разрешает, пока.

----------


## Chelnok

> Экспорт F-22 запрещен американским федеральным законодательством. ИМХО, производитель в лице ЛМ с удовольствием продал бы самолеты кому требуется, особенно в связи в угрозой скорого закрытия линии сборки, но закон США это не разрешает, пока.


Насколько известно,то экспорт союзникам разрешили год назад!

----------


## Chelnok

> Тут надо понять, как F-22 позиционируется. Если подразумевается, что F-22 будет действовать вместе со старыми самолетами - это одно. А если старые существуют только по финансовым соображениям, и в идеале должны быть одни F-22, то другое.
> 
> А так получается, что для локальных конфликтов лучше иметь F-15E, для уничтожения бомбардировщиков - МиГ-31. Дальше окажется, что для завоевания превосходства лучше Су-35, и в результате места для F-22 почти не останется.
> 
> Сравнение с МиГ-31 было бы некорректным, если бы у США был специализированный истребитель для этих целей. А у них есть только F-22 в варианте дальнего истребителя. Так что вполне корректно.
> 
> ЗЫ Насчет того, что многие страны прекрасно обходятся без дальних перехватчиков. Надо признать, что за исключением нескольких стран, все вообще прекрасно без истребителей могут обходиться. ;)
> 
> ЗЗЫ. Насчет МиГов, крутящих пилотаж. Думаю, надо присмотреться к позиции Индии, закупившей самые маневренные модификации Су-30. Индийцы не похожи на людей, которые спокойно выкидывают деньги на ветер, а подготовка пилотов у них очень высокая. Наверняка решение хорошо продумано.


1.F-22 досточно дорог,поэтому его пока используют в исключительных случаях!2)F-22 найдет себе нишу ,однозначно!3)У США не было в ВВС дальних перехватчиков,они неплохо обходились F-15,до этого F-4.4)Как ни странно мало кто обходится!5)Ну ,а насчет индусов,то тут всё понятно,2-х местный тяжёлый истребитель с большим запасом топлива может и покувыркатся!

----------


## Chizh

> Насколько известно,то экспорт союзникам разрешили год назад!


Есть какая-то информация о снятии законодательных ограничений?

----------


## Chelnok

Только из прессы

----------


## timsz

> 1.F-22 досточно дорог,поэтому его пока используют в исключительных случаях!2)F-22 найдет себе нишу ,однозначно!3)У США не было в ВВС дальних перехватчиков,они неплохо обходились F-15,до этого F-4.4)Как ни странно мало кто обходится!5)Ну ,а насчет индусов,то тут всё понятно,2-х местный тяжёлый истребитель с большим запасом топлива может и покувыркатся!


1), 2) В том и вопрос, или F-22 (и все пятое поколение) - это будущее авиации, или это специализированный истребитель, который должен занять определенную нишу.

3), 4) Они все обходятся пока не приходится отражать атаки бомбардировщиков.

----------


## Chizh

> Только из прессы


Я вот попробоал погуглить, но не нашел. Можете привести ссылку?

----------


## Chelnok

> Я вот попробоал погуглить, но не нашел. Можете привести ссылку?


Это мне прислали вырезку из газеты израильской.

----------


## Chelnok

> 1), 2) В том и вопрос, или F-22 (и все пятое поколение) - это будущее авиации, или это специализированный истребитель, который должен занять определенную нишу.
> 
> 3), 4) Они все обходятся пока не приходятся отражать атаки бомбардировщиков.


1,2)Ниша его-замена F-15 3,4)Это смешно!

----------


## Chizh

> Это мне прислали вырезку из газеты израильской.


Понятно.
В Израиле наверно лучше знают. :)

----------


## Морячок

А, собственно, почему МиГ-29 сравнивается с F-22? самолеты-то - разного класса. Взлетный вес "Раптора" вдвое превосходит вес МиГ-29. (38 тонн и 21 сответственно). О чём спорить-то? - машины разного класса и назначения.

Представляется - корректным было бы сравнение пар "F-22 - Cy-35" и "F-35 - МиГ-29(СМТ)".

----------


## Chelnok

Да,нет меня просто друг удивил .вот и прислал,даже не знаю где искать,я думаю,что для Израиля Рапторы держат на случай заключения мирного договора с кем нибудь,там что то с Сирией намечается,наверное и ждут!

----------


## Chelnok

> А, собственно, почему МиГ-29 сравнивается с F-22? самолеты-то - разного класса. Взлетный вес "Раптора" вдвое превосходит вес МиГ-29. (38 тонн и 21 сответственно). О чём спорить-то? - машины разного класса и назначения.
> 
> Представляется - корректным было бы сравнение пар "F-22 - Cy-35" и "F-35 - МиГ-29(СМТ)".


Да мы вообще-то и не сравниваем,мы просто констатируем факты,и были бы очень рады что бы в ВВс России пришла новая техника,не та что сделана на базе существующих истребителей,а действительно новая,а старые самолеты можно оснастить электроникой,продлить ресурс,и я думаю что десяток лет однозначно прослужат!

----------


## Морячок

> мы/.../ были бы очень рады что бы в ВВс России пришла новая техника,не та что сделана на базе существующих истребителей,а действительно новая,а старые самолеты можно оснастить электроникой,продлить ресурс,и я думаю что десяток лет однозначно прослужат!


Готов сам подписаться под этими словами  :Smile: 
Но - хотелось бы разобраться (для себя) в следующем: насколько велик "запас по модернизации" существующих самолетов? и физически, и конструктивно. Настолько ли замечательны "Раптор"/"Лайтнинг" в своем превосходстве над МиГ/Су?
В изложенных выше мнениях я смог увидеть только один бесспорный факт превосходства американского авиационного комплекса над отечественным - наличие комплексной системы управления воздушными силами, объединившую глобальную и оперативно-тактическую компоненты. 
Но, простите - собственно, к самолетам это отношения не имеет! это исключительно важный компонент современной системы боевого управления (и нелепо утверждать, что её наличие/отсутствие не влияет на эффективность применения оружия) - но является самостоятельным решением, не связанным с ТТХ самолета. 
Мы не можем оценить или хотя бы сравнить "качество" американского решения - сравнивать не с чем (надеюсь, не в буквальном смысле). Поэтому предложил бы ограничиться оценкой характеристик самолетов, доступных для анализа.
Разумеется, "табличные" параметры не способны описать реальную картину на все 100%, но хотя бы какая-то ясность будет, в понимании - есть ли смысл в глубокой модернизации существующих образцов (и производства новых модификаций) - или следует "поставить крест" на предыдущем поколении и пытаться совершить "большой скачок" (куда?  :Smile: )? 
Из описания следует, что потенциальными "плюсами" F-22 (в сравнении с Су-35/МиГ-29) является крейсерская сверхзвуковая скорость и малая величина ЭПР. Что-то ещё?
Что касается "стелс" - с этим понятно, "лечится" примененем иной частоты РЛС.
А вот со сверхзвуком не вполне ясно. С одной стороны - если это - его основной режим то, по логике вещей, машина должна быть маломаневренной. Эдакая реинкарнация F-105. Однако - утверждается, что самолеты обладают "повышенной маневреннстью" - и не вполне ясно, каким образом решаются две взаимоисключающие задачи? В то же время - на учениях Norden Age (2006) F-22, из 144 выигранных учебных боёв только три победы одержали в маневренном ближнем бою... Сами по себе эти числа мало о чем говорят: быть может, комплекс вооружения F-22 настолько хорош, что противник "уничтожался" еще на дальних дистанциях. Но - так ли оно, на самом деле? Нет ли у кого данных о практике применения F-22 в учебных боях?

----------


## alexvolf

> Ну сначала о камне в мой огород!Если уж мы говорили о F-22 то по многим параметрам он однозначно сильнее всего того что есть сегодня у России,вопрос дальше шел о том что он еще нигде больно не применялся,то есть как он себя поведет в военное время мало кто знает,вдруг просто не взлетит и все!Тут все может быть!Су-27 считался лучшим в мире,но он много воевал?Кроме случая с эритрейскими Мигами все остальное было выиграно в учебных боях,поэтому говорить о чем -то тоже нечего!Абхазия,очень интересная тема,конечно F-22 может быть и был бы также эффективенн как Су-27 или Миг-23,но у американцев просто другая тактика применения истребителей,и вряд ли в данном случае применялся бы Раптор в таких условиях,есть другие истребители.более дешевые,а уж если рассматривать идеальный истребитель для грузо-абхазского конфликта.то однозначно это F-15EСтрайк Игл!Но не будем об этом!Сравнивать F-22 c Миг-31 неккоректно,это разные машины,да и вооружение Мига предназначено для поражения неманевренных целей!Да и много ли стран имеют на вооружение дальние перехватчики,неплохо обходясь обычными истребителями!Насчет С-300,это единственное что может защитить российское небо на данный момент,пока как то противодействие не придумано,совсем недавно израильские ВВС проводили учения возле греческих островов именно из -за того что бы моделировать бой с С-300,что у них получилось-неизвестно,но в прессе звучат не очень благонадежные заявления по поводу С-300,продажи его в Иран,значит побаиваются его!О Миг-29 можно сказать его дальность увы это уже насмешка давно,кто то его сравнивал с F-16 ,но именно он и летал довольно таки далеко и именно в израильских ВВС он уничтожал иракский ядерный реактор в 1982 году,Мигу и сейчас такая дальность и не снится!А то что Миг-29Овт крутит такие фигуры высшего пилотажа,то бывшие летчики Мигов из ВВС ФРГ,пересевшие на  Еврофайтеры,однозначно заявили что его очень хорошо атаковать когда он крутит этот пилотаж,а мы все пишем-звезда Салона.звезда Салона!


 Уважаемый Chelnok
 Вопрос- по каким параметрам Вы считаете, что Ф-22 одназначно сильнее всего, что есть в ВВС РФ- приведите аргумент или хотя-бы поведайте форумчанам о размерах боевого отсека у этого Раптора(название соответствует-крокодил еще тот и думаю сюрпризов для летчиков принесет не меньше чем 104.Теперь несколько слов о ТТТ которые были выдвинуты командованием ВВС США к данному ЛА- скорость крейсерская М>2 радиус действия не менее 925км (без ПТБ) Резерв топлива должен обеспечивать полет у земли в течении 20 мин на СЗ скорости.На неустановившемся развороте при М=2 без ПТБ и с 50% запасом топлива перегрузка должна достигать 4-5.Вооружение 4 УРС ВВ их пуск осуществляется при М=1,6 Длина разбега-пробега 305м.СУ должна обеспечивать тягу 12700кгс. А теперь сами прикиньте  взлетный вес эроплана и нагрузку на крыло и управляемость этого ПТЕРОДАКТЕЛЯ. Смею Вас заверить,что при выходе на углы атаки 15-20 град у сей машины будет потеря продольной статической устойчивости,а сл-но надо применять АБСУ с многократным резервированием ( а компенсировать будут опять применением какой либо ЭВМ-ОПР).
Если после этого интерес у Вас не пропал могу продолжить...

----------


## Chelnok

> Уважаемый Chelnok
>  Вопрос- по каким параметрам Вы считаете, что Ф-22 одназначно сильнее всего, что есть в ВВС РФ- приведите аргумент или хотя-бы поведайте форумчанам о размерах боевого отсека у этого Раптора(название соответствует-крокодил еще тот и думаю сюрпризов для летчиков принесет не меньше чем 104.Теперь несколько слов о ТТТ которые были выдвинуты командованием ВВС США к данному ЛА- скорость крейсерская М>2 радиус действия не менее 925км (без ПТБ) Резерв топлива должен обеспечивать полет у земли в течении 20 мин на СЗ скорости.На неустановившемся развороте при М=2 без ПТБ и с 50% запасом топлива перегрузка должна достигать 4-5.Вооружение 4 УРС ВВ их пуск осуществляется при М=1,6 Длина разбега-пробега 305м.СУ должна обеспечивать тягу 12700кгс. А теперь сами прикиньте  взлетный вес эроплана и нагрузку на крыло и управляемость этого ПТЕРОДАКТЕЛЯ. Смею Вас заверить,что при выходе на углы атаки 15-20 град у сей машины будет потеря продольной статической устойчивости,а сл-но надо применять АБСУ с многократным резервированием ( а компенсировать будут опять применением какой либо ЭВМ-ОПР).
> Если после этого интерес у Вас не пропал могу продолжить...


Нет,продолжать не надо,все данные о том что вы говорите могут быть вполне естественны,поэтому его не очень продвигают на экспорт,об этом я и написал,что касается всего остального,то как с ним есть мало кто знает,что то очень америкосы недоговаривают,поэтому где Вы взяли данные ,мне неизвестно!Если бы он был бы хуже Игла.его бы однозначно не приняли на вооружение!

----------


## alexvolf

> Несмотря на ваш скепсис люди в теме (в том числе в Сухом) уважительно относятся к Рэптору, поскольку это действительно, на сегодняшний момент передовой ЛА. Оснований не верить Локхиду особых нет.
> Впрочем если вам легче думать о том что мы не хуже, переубеждать не буду. :)
> 
> А если подходить с аргументацией "воевал-невоевал", то тут и про Су-27, МиГ-31 и особенно про МиГ-29 ничего хорошего сказать не получится, к сожалению.
> 
> Отстали мы реально.


Уважаемый Chizh
 Судя про ранним постам-Вы  с авиатематикой хорошо знакомы.Поэтому меня удивило сообщение об уважительном отношении к 22-му.Посмотрите на его стоимость-и задайтесь детсадовским вопросом-ПОЧЕМУ??? Что так сильно увеличился в цене дюраль,титан и прочие металлосостовляющие- ответ нет! Большие затраты на НИОКР?-нет( с вводом в действие компьюторной техники-САПРа подобные вещи можно моделировать в условиях реальности).Вопросов много-ответ один.Для данного ЛА выбраны такие запредельные ТТТ ( учитывая выбранную аэродинамическую схему с преславутыми "горбылями" стэлс),что решить проблему боевого применения удастся вложив в данный ЛА еще несколько десятков млн.Кстати данные ТТТ которые привел в ответе Челноку -выдвигал бывший полковник ВВС США Альберт Пиччирилло  "сильный перец" вероятно насмотревшись  Звездных Войн

----------


## Chizh

> Уважаемый Chelnok
>  Вопрос- по каким параметрам Вы считаете, что Ф-22 одназначно сильнее всего, что есть в ВВС РФ- 
> ...
>  А теперь сами прикиньте  взлетный вес эроплана и нагрузку на крыло и управляемость этого ПТЕРОДАКТЕЛЯ. Смею Вас заверить,что при выходе на углы атаки 15-20 град у сей машины будет потеря продольной статической устойчивости,а сл-но надо применять АБСУ с многократным резервированием ( а компенсировать будут опять применением какой либо ЭВМ-ОПР).
> Если после этого интерес у Вас не пропал могу продолжить...


Уважаемый alexvolf, не нужно утруждаться.
Оличные характеристики устойчивости и управляемости Рэптор демонстрирует в показательных программах, и именно благодаря продвинутой цифровой СУ.

Вы серьезно спрашиваете о преимуществах F-22 перед существующими самолетами 4-го поколения или так полемизируете?

----------


## Chizh

> Уважаемый Chizh
>  Судя про ранним постам-Вы  с авиатематикой хорошо знакомы.Поэтому меня удивило сообщение об уважительном отношении к 22-му.Посмотрите на его стоимость-и задайтесь детсадовским вопросом-ПОЧЕМУ??? Что так сильно увеличился в цене дюраль,титан и прочие металлосостовляющие- ответ нет!


Каждая последующая программа разработки имеет большую стоимость чем предыдущая. Это и к нам тоже относится.
Если разработка самолета WWII обходилась в сотни тысяч USD, то разработка авиационного комплекса 5-го поколения в миллиарды.
Растут возможности, растет сложность. Что вас так удивляет?



> Большие затраты на НИОКР?-нет.


Вы не правы.
Стоимость НИОКР всей программы F-15 около 5 млрд.
Стоимость НИОКР F-22 оценивается в 25 млрд.



> Вопросов много-ответ один.Для данного ЛА выбраны такие запредельные ТТТ ( учитывая выбранную аэродинамическую схему с преславутыми "горбылями" стэлс),что решить проблему боевого применения удастся вложив в данный ЛА еще несколько десятков млн.


Программа создания этого самолета действительно очень дорогая, но я не вижу никаких "проблем боевого применения", самолет летает и стреляет. На учениях Рэд Флэг его превосходство над всеми существующими истребителями в США было продемонстрировано.
Можно констатировать что самолет у Локхида получился.

P.S.
А откуда вы взяли ТЗ на F-22?

----------


## Fighter

Цитата:
Сообщение от alexvolf  
[QUOTE]
 Вопрос- по каким параметрам Вы считаете, что Ф-22 одназначно сильнее всего, что есть в ВВС РФ- приведите аргумент или хотя-бы поведайте форумчанам о размерах боевого отсека у этого Раптора(название соответствует-крокодил еще тот и думаю сюрпризов для летчиков принесет не меньше чем 104.Теперь несколько слов о ТТТ которые были выдвинуты командованием ВВС США к данному ЛА- скорость крейсерская М>2 радиус действия не менее 925км (без ПТБ) Резерв топлива должен обеспечивать полет у земли в течении 20 мин на СЗ скорости.На неустановившемся развороте при М=2 без ПТБ и с 50% запасом топлива перегрузка должна достигать 4-5.Вооружение 4 УРС ВВ их пуск осуществляется при М=1,6 Длина разбега-пробега 305м.СУ должна обеспечивать тягу 12700кгс. А теперь сами прикиньте  взлетный вес эроплана и нагрузку на крыло и управляемость этого ПТЕРОДАКТЕЛЯ. Смею Вас заверить,что при выходе на углы атаки 15-20 град у сей машины будет потеря продольной статической устойчивости,а сл-но надо применять АБСУ с многократным резервированием ( а компенсировать будут опять применением какой либо ЭВМ-ОПР) [QUOTE] 
Какой-то бред. 
При чем здесь смесь:  продольная статическая устойчивость, нагрузка на крыло, ограничения по М при пуске ракет,  нагрузка на крыло, длина разбега и управляемость. Особенно смешно про неустановившийся разаорот при М 2. Если Вы ничего в этом не соображаете. то не надо и вступать о обсуждения. Да, при формировании ТТЗ очень важно, каким представляется облик будущего самолета. К сожалению, эти ТТЗ делали не те, кто летал и мог прогнозировать, и не те, кто потом воевал на самолетах, построенных по этим заданиям. Иногда, складывалось так, что даже на основании  довольно ошибочных требованиям рождались знаковые машины, к таким можно отнести МиГ-21 и F-4. Немного позже имелись и полностью провальные проекты F-111, МиГ-23. Иногда, наше отставание на десяток лет, позволяло оценить прежние ошибки и создать самолеты, превосходившие по многим параметрам F-15 и F-16. Но, мало создать отличные самолеты, они лишь элементы боевых систем. 
Тогда, в 90-х сформировались основные требования к боевым системам ВВС 21 века и ее боеым элементам:-
1- принципиальнано новая система боевого обеспечения, основанная на объединении в реальном времени информационных и управляющих потоков от всех источников;
2 - малая заметность, повышающая живучесть при выполнении всех основных боевых задач;
3 - сверхзвувовая крейсерская скорость - позволяющая быстро и с приемлемым расходом топива реагировать на обстановку  и ее изменения в районе боя;
4- возможности многоканального реагирования на угрозы, и одновременного поражения одновременно нескольких целей;
5- сверхманевренность, как фактор повышения боевых возможностей в ближнем воздушном бою.

К сожалению, сейчас ма можем противопоставить лишь часть из этих тревований , без главного (1) из них.

----------


## Морячок

> в 90-х сформировались основные требования к боевым системам ВВС 21 века и ее боеым элементам:-
> 1- принципиальнано новая система боевого обеспечения, основанная на объединении в реальном времени информационных и управляющих потоков от всех источников;
> 2 - малая заметность, повышающая живучесть при выполнении всех основных боевых задач;
> 3 - сверхзвувовая крейсерская скорость - позволяющая быстро реагировать на обстановку и ее изменения в районе боя;
> 4- возможности многоканального реагирования на угрозы, и одновременного поражения одновременно нескольких целей;
> 5- сверхманевренность, как фактор повышения боевых возможностей в ближнем воздушном бою.


Во - наконец-то сформулировали критерии "истребителя XXI века".  :Smile: 

А теперь давайте внимательней посмотрим:
1 - вопросов нет.
2 - давайте не путать малую ЭПР и живучесть. Конечно, можно "за уши" притянуть эти параметры - но этого и сами американцы не делают: в рамках программы F-22 реализованы мероприятия по снижению заметности и мероприятия по живучести. Насчет же радиолокационной малозаметности - дело небесспорное - представляется, это будет эффективным в локальных войнах с заведомо слабейшим противником, не имеющим современных радиолокационных систем, работающих в "невыгодных" диапазонах. 
3. - см. комментарий п 5
4. По сути дела - повторение п.1, без "внешнего" информационного обеспечения реализовать это проблематично.
5. Точнее, 3-5. C этим я никак не могу разобраться. "Сверхзвуковая крейсерская" - и "сверхманевренность". Утверждается - последнее достигается путем "тотальной микропроцессорности". Но не станет ли это очередным wunderwaffe, типа крыла с изменяемой геометрией? универсальные решения всегда в ущерб специализации... 
Кстати, о "многочисленных победах в учебных боях": получается, подавляющее большинство их было одержано в неманевренных боях, на дальних дистанциях? - и где же пресловутая сверхманевренность?? и сможет ли пилот воспользоваться "сверхзвуком" в условиях быстроменяющейся обстановки воздушного боя?
"Проходили" же это, полвека назад - F-104, F-105...

----------


## Chizh

> 2 - давайте не путать малую ЭПР и живучесть. Конечно, можно "за уши" притянуть эти параметры - но этого и сами американцы не делают: в рамках программы F-22 реализованы мероприятия по живучести и мероприятия по живучести.


Есть как минимум два понятия, конструкционная живучесть (то есть комплекс мер направленный на повышение живучести ЛА при получении боевых повреждений) и выживаемость ЛА в условиях современного поля боя (низкая заметность играет здесь важнейшую роль).

Мне кажется Fighter имел в виду второе.




> Насчет же радиолокационной малозаметности - дело небесспорное - представляется, это будет эффективным в локальных войнах с заведомо слабейшим противником, не имеющим современных радиолокационных систем, работающих в "невыгодных" диапазонах.


Низкая заметность играет роль как раз в первую очередь в войне с высокотехнологичным противником у которого есть достаточно продвинутые средства обнаружения и поражения.
С заведомо слабым противником могут без проблем воевать самолеты 4-го поколения.




> 5. Точнее, 3-5. C этим я никак не могу разобраться. "Сверхзвуковая крейсерская" - и "сверхманевренность". Утверждается - последнее достигается путем "тотальной микропроцессорности".


Современный ЛА уже не может без "тотальной микропроцессорности". Это касается не только и не столько КСУ(АСУ), а в первую очередь прицельных, оборонных и информационных систем.




> Но не станет ли это очередным wunderwaffe, типа крыла с изменяемой геометрией? универсальные решения всегда в ущерб специализации...


Цена авиационных комплексов стала на столько высока, что иметь на вооружении отдельный ЛА для каждой отдельной задачи не реально. Уже больше 20-ти лет авиация идет к многофункционалам. F-22 очередная ступень этой концепции.
Уверен, что наш ПАК-ФА тоже пойдет по этому пути.




> Кстати, о "многочисленных победах в учебных боях": получается, подавляющее большинство их было одержано в неманевренных боях, на дальних дистанциях? - и где же пресловутая сверхманевренность??


Несколько учебных "побед" F-22 одержали в ближних боях.
Самолет в первую очередь заточен уничтожать противника на дальней дистанции, с чем неплохо справляется. Ближний бой это резервный вариант.




> и сможет ли пилот воспользоваться "сверхзвуком" в условиях быстроменяющейся обстановки воздушного боя?
> "Проходили" же это, полвека назад - F-104, F-105...


Не надо путать.
Старые самолеты на сверхзвук "выпрыгивали" на относительно короткий промежуток времени, пока не кончалось топливо или не наступали другие ограничения. Рэптор может лететь на сверхзвуке без форсажа, что значительно уменьшает расход топлива и увеличивает время работы на этом режиме.

----------


## muk33

> А Вы хотите что-бы приемник за 2 тыс рублей нормально работал? То что делается для  бытового пользования всегда далеко отставало от армейских требований (в том числе и по цене),вспомните радиоудлинители (так называемые радиотелефоны вырубленные топором или отечественные ТВ приемники в которые лепили не кондиционные детали  конца 90-х,не берусь сравнивать квалификацию рабочих на поточных линиях, и мастеров настройщиков РЭА радиопрома), но приведенные замечания не говорят, что у нас вообще все хреново и ничего не делание.То что мир халявного капитала вскружил некоторым персоналиям головы -это ДА,но думаю это скоро пройдет учитывая современную политику  некоторых государств...


Нет, я имею в виду не приемники массового пользования за 2 тыс. рублей, а самые что ни на есть бортовые. :Frown:

----------


## Fighter

> Во - наконец-то сформулировали критерии "истребителя XXI века". 
> А теперь давайте внимательней посмотрим:
> 1 - вопросов нет.
> 2 - давайте не путать малую ЭПР и живучесть. Конечно, можно "за уши" притянуть эти параметры - но этого и сами американцы не делают: в рамках программы F-22 реализованы мероприятия по живучести и мероприятия по живучести. Насчет же радиолокационной малозаметности - дело небесспорное - представляется, это будет эффективным в локальных войнах с заведомо слабейшим противником, не имеющим современных радиолокационных систем, работающих в "невыгодных" диапазонах. 
> 3. - см. комментарий п 5
> 4. По сути дела - повторение п.1, без "внешнего" информационного обеспечения реализовать это проблематично.
> 5. Точнее, 3-5. C этим я никак не могу разобраться. "Сверхзвуковая крейсерская" - и "сверхманевренность". Утверждается - последнее достигается путем "тотальной микропроцессорности". Но не станет ли это очередным wunderwaffe, типа крыла с изменяемой геометрией? универсальные решения всегда в ущерб специализации... 
> Кстати, о "многочисленных победах в учебных боях": получается, подавляющее большинство их было одержано в неманевренных боях, на дальних дистанциях? - и где же пресловутая сверхманевренность?? и сможет ли пилот воспользоваться "сверхзвуком" в условиях быстроменяющейся обстановки воздушного боя?
> "Проходили" же это, полвека назад - F-104, F-105...


Эти требования были сформулированы еще лет 20 назад, вполне понятно, что Вы о них ничего не знали!!!, А условия не позволили в полной степени реализовать их в металле. 

П.2. Если использовать принятую у нас терминологию , нужно заменить термин живучесть на выживаемость, или, более полнее, на вероятность выполнения боевой задачи со всеми компонентами, на это влияющими.
Причем здесь крыло изменяемой стреловидности. С теоретической точки зрения КИС может обеспечить оптимизацию летных характеристик истребителя для различных условий (режимов) воздушного боя. Другое дело, что в тех условиях теорию нельзя было в достаточно приемлемых для практики условиях, воплотить в железе. Наш Миг-23 с позициями КИС 16/45/72 использовал 16 только на посадке и перелетах, F-111 оказался малопригодным как для ВВС так и для флота по совокупности причин, ушел в историю  и флотский F-14. Сейчас превосходство в БВБ стало возможным обеспечить уже другими другими решениями!
Пока, в достаточно мирном времени можно моделировать различные условия, но опыт реальных войн показаывает, что система боевого , а также тылового обеспечения, более, чем характеристики боевых элементов и их количество, влияют на исход боя, сражения, операции.

3 - сверхзвуковая крейсерская скорость - как важно оказаться в нужном месте в нужное время. Чисто ударным самолетам в условиях вчерашнего дня сверхзвуковая скорость была не нужна, все самолеты БА и ИБА летали и летают на дозвуковой скорости, да и зачем им всем, в том числе, Ту-160, не говоря уже о Су-17, Миг-27 и Су-24, сверхзвук? Топлива нет, цель не увидишь и не поразишь! Сверхзвуковой F-8,  перешедший в  дозвуковой А-7 о многом говорит! Для удара такая скорость и сейчас не нужна, а для воздушного боя, контроля района конфликта с быстрым реагированием на изменение обстановки и угрозы...!
А по поводу сверхманевренности  можно сказать, что любой бой,  не закончившийся поражением всех его участников за пределами визуальной видимости, перейдет в ближний, где сверхманевренный истребитель будет иметь полное преимущество! 
С уважением, Fighter, когда-то камандир 927 иап, более 3000 часов налета на истребителях МиГ- 15, 21, 23, 29,   585 боевых вылетов, квн, доцент.

----------


## Nik Primopye

Сунь-цзы сказал:
«... тот, кто умеет вести войну, покоряет чужую армию, не сражаясь; берет чужие крепости, 
не осаждая; сокрушает чужое государство, не держа свое войско долго...
...тот, кто хорошо сражается, стоит на почве невозможности своего поражения и не упускает
возможности  поражения противника. По этой причине войско, долженствующее победить, сначала
побеждает, а потом ищет сражения...»

Похоже, F-22, еще не воевав, задачу выполнил,  половину войны уже выиграл .

Ник

http://militera.lib.ru/science/sun-tszy/index.html

----------


## Nik Primopye

> .....будет иметь полное преимущество! 
> С уважением, Fighter, когда-то камандир 927 иап, более 3000 часов налета на истребителях МиГ- 15, 21, 23, 29,   585 боевых вылетов, квн, доцент.


Уважаемый Fighter,

Заголовок темы «...начала истреблять старость» — о современных самолетах. 
Тогда  о МиГ-15-17-19-21, Су-7 надо говорить — истребила.
Поэтому хочу попросить Вас (если есть такая возможность) — помогите сохранить 
хотя бы память об этих самолетах. В виде технических описаний.
Возможно, Вы имеете доступ к такой литературе.
Если по каким-то причинам (секретность, отсутствие сканера и т.п.) это невозможно,
то прошу просто не отвечать на это сообщение.

С уважением,
Ник

Девятый шпангоут (только для профи)
МиГ-17Ф в 48-м от ХоббиБосс в чертежах
HELP - кабина МиГ-15-17

----------


## muk33

[QUOTE=Nik Primopye;37656]Сунь-цзы сказал:
«... тот, кто умеет вести войну, покоряет чужую армию, не сражаясь; берет чужие крепости, 
не осаждая; сокрушает чужое государство, не держа свое войско долго...
...тот, кто хорошо сражается, стоит на почве невозможности своего поражения и не упускает
возможности  поражения противника. По этой причине войско, долженствующее победить, сначала
побеждает, а потом ищет сражения...»

А еще он говорил (близко к тексту): Кто знает противника и знает себя будет побеждать всегда, кто не знает себя, но знает противника будет часто терпеть поражения, а кто не знает ни того, ни другого - обречен.

----------


## Fighter

[QUOTE=Nik Primopye;37659]Уважаемый Fighter,
Заголовок темы «...начала истреблять старость» — о современных самолетах. 
Тогда  о МиГ-15-17-19-21, Су-7 надо говорить — истребила.
Поэтому хочу попросить Вас (если есть такая возможность) — помогите сохранить 
хотя бы память об этих самолетах. В виде технических описаний.
Возможно, Вы имеете доступ к такой литературе [QUOTE].
Я закончил летать на МиГ-29 (9-13), старость самолетов не абстрактна, если машина не летает, или летает мало, то назначенный ресурс в часах уступает назначеному ресурсу в годах со времени выпуска с завода. Он  потом продлевается, порой, без учета условий хранения (стояния). Но запрещать полеты - совсем неверное решение, может просто ввести критерий, учитывающий повышение вероятности отказов. Летчикам, летающим на этих самолетах, доплачивать за "вредность", а с командиров не особо спрашивать, что когда-нибудь это железо упадет. 
Это будет наверное дешевле, чем закупать новые, уже устаревшие самолеты, хотя  с точки зрения сохранения производственной базы не так все однозначно. Что касается исправности, то при полетах на первых МиГ-29 нельзя было летать на одних самолетах ни в две смены , ни два дня подряд. Обычно замечания не записывались, а передавались от летчика к летчику, а в конце смены все фиксирывались в журнале. Сейчас, думаю, ни один летчик не отказался бы летать на "сомнительном" самолете, у нас, когда налет в год был 120- 150 часов, случаев отказа от полетов по причине техники, погоды и т.п. не было!

----------


## timsz

> Цитата:
> 1- принципиальнано новая система боевого обеспечения, основанная на объединении в реальном времени информационных и управляющих потоков от всех источников;


Не знаю, как в ВВС, а в ПВО у нас что-то подобное существует уже давным давно. Самолеты тоже были в нее включены.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ...думаю, ни один летчик не отказался бы летать на "сомнительном" самолете...
> ...случаев отказа от полетов по причине техники, погоды и т.п. не было....


Кто о чем, а летчик всегда будет о полетах...

В 85-89 работал врачом в авиабазе (Кневичи). Изредка, по прилетам разных командующих,
сталкивался с их экипажами. 
Обратил внимание: почти у всех — удостоверения «Заслуженный летчик-испытатель»;
у всех — мощный склеротический «румянец». По сравнению с местными пилотами — глубокие пенсионеры. Но мед-претензий серьезных не отмечал. Может, только  давление (по верхней норме).
Прикинул для себя: — возраст командующих примерно такой же, количество командующих 
сопоставимо с числом «Заслуженных испытателей»;  возможно, они и знакомы с молодости.
Получается, командующие используют служебное положение — дают заслуженным мужикам возможность летать до физического предела. 
Мне такой расклад понравился.

Ник

----------


## Морячок

> ...в ПВО у нас что-то подобное существует уже давным давно. Самолеты тоже были в нее включены.


Совершенно верно. Но прошу учесть принципиальное отличие "работы" авиации в режиме ПВО и ВВС: "ПВОшники" действуют в условиях "статической" боевой обстановки - ограниченный и хорошо изученый театр БД, с мощным информационным и инфраструктурным обеспечением. ВВС применяется "везде",где этого потребует обстановка. Т.е., "везде" требуется создание соответствующего обеспечения в виде тотального картографирования районов БД, обеспечения системами обнаружения, наведения, обмена данными и их анализа online. 
С обнаружением и наведением задача была решена сравнительно давно - спутники + AWACS. Тотальным картографированием земной поверхности США всерьез озадачились в конце 80-х годов и к настоящему моменту, уверен, задача решена - при помощи "гражданских" технологий GPS и CDMA (привет Скайлинку!). 
_Маленькое отступление: понятно, что мое мнение останется лишь "сотрясанием воздуха", однако, не могу не отметить БЛИСТАТЕЛЬНЫЙ  пример того, как надо проводить "конверсию" военных технологий в гражданский оборот. Я о GPS: мало того, что чрезвычайно удобный сервис в обиход ввели, так еще чужими руками тотальное картографирование в интересах ВС провели, не то что ни копейки не затратив - прибыль поимев!!!_ 
И последнее - высокоскоростные каналы обмена данными и обработки информации в любой точке Земли. Тоже реализовано, в течении последнего десятилетия...
Вот о таком комплексе и идет речь.
Другое дело - насколько эта система будет устойчивой к противодействию противника "равного веса"? - но, вопрос-то риторический: нет и не прослеживается в обозримом будущем такой противник...

----------


## маска

> 2 - давайте не путать малую ЭПР и живучесть. Конечно, можно "за уши" притянуть эти параметры - но этого и сами американцы не делают.


Есть соответствующие методики,позволяющие достаточно объективно определить степень боевой выживаемости(имено выживаемости,а не живучести).Не так давно читал,что такие расчеты были сделаны и в отношении Раптора.Его боевая выживаемость в 18 раз выше,чем у существующих тактических самолетов.Кстати это один из основных факторов,из за которого Американцы не согласились на предложения по модернизации существующих самолетов в варианты F-15XX,F-16X,выходило что они не состоянии "выжить в первый день войны".У нас как всегда другое мнение,вот и появляются Су-35БМ.

----------


## alexvolf

Какой-то бред. 
При чем здесь смесь:  продольная статическая устойчивость, нагрузка на крыло, ограничения по М при пуске ракет,  нагрузка на крыло, длина разбега и управляемость. Особенно смешно про неустановившийся разаорот при М 2. Если Вы ничего в этом не соображаете. то не надо и вступать о обсуждения. Да, при формировании ТТЗ очень важно, каким представляется облик будущего самолета. К сожалению, эти ТТЗ делали не те, кто летал и мог прогнозировать, и не те, кто потом воевал на самолетах, построенных по этим заданиям. Иногда, складывалось так, что даже на основании  довольно ошибочных требованиям рождались знаковые машины, к таким можно отнести МиГ-21 и F-4. Немного позже имелись и полностью провальные проекты F-111, МиГ-23. Иногда, наше отставание на десяток лет, позволяло оценить прежние ошибки и создать самолеты, превосходившие по многим параметрам F-15 и F-16. Но, мало создать отличные самолеты, они лишь элементы боевых систем. 
Тогда, в 90-х сформировались основные требования к боевым системам ВВС 21 века и ее боеым элементам:-
1- принципиальнано новая система боевого обеспечения, основанная на объединении в реальном времени информационных и управляющих потоков от всех источников;
2 - малая заметность, повышающая живучесть при выполнении всех основных боевых задач;
3 - сверхзвувовая крейсерская скорость - позволяющая быстро и с приемлемым расходом топива реагировать на обстановку  и ее изменения в районе боя;
4- возможности многоканального реагирования на угрозы, и одновременного поражения одновременно нескольких целей;
5- сверхманевренность, как фактор повышения боевых возможностей в ближнем воздушном бою.

К сожалению, сейчас ма можем противопоставить лишь часть из этих тревований , без главного (1) из них.[/QUOTE]



  Поздравляю ВСЕХ участников форума с праздником -23 февраля.

  Теперь по теме,заодно про бред и соображения. Как Вам известно сотрудником NASA ,Локхида,Мартина Боинга и МиГа я не являюсь.Обозрения привел с выкладкой ТТТ не из Мурзилки (коими являются половина нашей периодики печатных СМИ, в том числе и нет) а из уважаемых авиационных изданий. Далее перечеркнув действительно выдвигаемые требования ВВС США к ЛА -уважаемый внес собственные СООБРАЖЕНИЯ по ТТТ к машинам 21 столетия  избежав при  этом БРЕДА особливо в вопросе сверхманевренности,ответ на который может дать любой старшекурсник МАИ...

----------


## alexvolf

> Уважаемый alexvolf, не нужно утруждаться.
> Оличные характеристики устойчивости и управляемости Рэптор демонстрирует в показательных программах, и именно благодаря продвинутой цифровой СУ.
> 
> Вы серьезно спрашиваете о преимуществах F-22 перед существующими самолетами 4-го поколения или так полемизируете?


 В народе говорится как не собирай все-равно Пулемет выходит!
 Вообще-то Вы мои посты читаете или как? Помнится Ф-117 тоже неплохо летал-пилот даже редко в управление вмешивался...Насчет продвинутой цифровой СУ(вот пуля пролетела и ага)- французы спокойно развивают  дальше схему бесхвостки ( мериканцы на F-16 XL  тоже попробовали создать искусственную продольная устойчивость, крыло крутили и так и сяк  да хорошего получили мало) и обобо не страдают комплексом неполноценности ВВС...

----------


## Chizh

> Не знаю, как в ВВС, а в ПВО у нас что-то подобное существует уже давным давно. Самолеты тоже были в нее включены.


Наши старинные АСУ ПВО для своего времени были очень продвинутыми системами управления, по концепции. Правда реализация была со своими "тараканами". На сегодняшний день все это уже устарело.

На современном поле боя все юниты должны обмениваться информацией между собой дополняя собственную информацию данными от других платформ и сенсоров.
Что касается истребителей выполняющих задачи завоевания господства в воздухе, то тут должен присутствовать обмен всех со всеми, а также с самолетами ДРЛО, системами ПВО и наземными станциями слежения за воздушной обстановкой.

----------


## Chizh

> В народе говорится как не собирай все-равно Пулемет выходит!


Это русская поговорка применительно к российским условиям. :)




> Вообще-то Вы мои посты читаете или как?


Если бы не читал, то не отвечал.



> Помнится Ф-117 тоже неплохо летал-пилот даже редко в управление вмешивался...


Да, летал вполне нормально для этого пепелаца.




> Насчет продвинутой цифровой СУ(вот пуля пролетела и ага)


Пуля для такого самолета достаточно умозрительная угроза.
Тем не менее все важные системы резервированы многократно. Надежность цифровых каналов САУ уже давно проверена временем на таких ЛА как F-16, F-18 к примеру.




> - французы спокойно развивают  дальше схему бесхвостки


На Рафале они с бесхвосткой закончили.




> ( мериканцы на F-16 XL  тоже попробовали создать искусственную продольная устойчивость, крыло крутили и так и сяк  да хорошего получили мало) и обобо не страдают комплексом неполноценности ВВС...


Программа F-16XL имела несколько другое предназначение, чем исследование искусственной устойчивости.
Вообще с самой первой модели F-16 летает с электродистанционной системой управления. И ничего, вполне успешно летает.

----------


## Морячок

> Fighter, когда-то камандир 927 иап, более 3000 часов налета на истребителях МиГ- 15, 21, 23, 29, 585 боевых вылетов, квн, доцент.


Я очень рад тому, что в обсуждении темы принимают участие квалифицированные специалисты  :Smile: 

Пользуясь случаем - хочу поздравить Вас, а также всех форумчан, с праздником 23 февраля! Здоровья всем, удачи и успехов!

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Есть соответствующие методики... определить степень боевой выживаемости.... Не так давно читал.....расчеты ... в отношении Раптора.Его боевая выживаемость в 18 раз выше....


Не так давно читал —
"...Нередки случаи, когда реальные испытания заменяются математическими расчетами подтверждения соответствия изделия заданным техническим требованиям..." — заместитель главы правительства, курирующий оборонно-промышленный  комплекс
http://www.rg.ru/2009/02/10/bulava.html

----------


## Морячок

> Есть соответствующие методики,позволяющие достаточно объективно определить


Коллега - призываю Вас вспомнить высказывание В.И.Ленина о том,что "практика - единственно верный критерий теории"  :Smile: 
Эти "методики" - суть теоретические измышления, в большинстве своем, и далеко не все из них проходят проверку практикой (наисвежайший пример тому - "результативность" финансовых моделей, что практиковались всякого рода рейтинговыми агентствами, банками и министерствами финансов отнюдь не самых последних стран мира  :Wink:  Извините за "оффтоповый" пример, но слишком уж он показателен...).

Скажем так - "существуют теории, позволяющие оценить, с достаточной вероятностью" - и далее по тексту. Согласны? - ведь проверить, насколько предполагаемое решение соответствует реальному положению дел можно единственным способом: реально "отстрелять" создаваемый самолет ракетами и снарядами, причем проделать сие в полете, и неоднократно. Делал ли кто-то нечто подобное? очень и очень сомневаюсь... 
А "математические модели" поражения планера - штука посложней моделирования ядерного взрыва будет: физика взрыва досконально изучена вдоль, поперек и по диагонали. А вот как создавать расчетную модель на каждый тип самолета и противостоящего ему оружия - не представляю... Поэтому, в расчетных моделях такого предназначения существует весьма большой диапазон допусков и предположений. Насколько верно это проделано - может показать только жизнь.

В конце концов, F-104 тоже не "на коленке" проектировался, с учетом всех норм и правил - а надежность его, сами помните, какая была... Безо всякого боевого воздействия.

----------


## Nik Primopye

По компьтерному моделированию — подробно разобрано
http://lib.ru/POLITOLOG/PARSHEW/amerika.txt

Ключевые слова — математические модели — яичко — зима — Саган — 

Посмотреть — 1 минута. Прочитать — 5. Понять — ?

Ник

----------


## Морячок

> "...Нередки случаи, когда реальные испытания заменяются математическими расчетами подтверждения соответствия изделия заданным техническим требованиям..." — заместитель главы правительства, курирующий оборонно-промышленный комплекс
> http://www.rg.ru/2009/02/10/bulava.html


блестящий пример! вот - то-то же с этой бедной "Булавой" никак не натрахаются... Не хочет лететь, как "математическая модель" предписывает! неграмотная ракета, видно - математики не знает  :Biggrin:

----------


## alexvolf

Чувствуется, что тема Раптора становится вечной.Предлагаю расставить точки над i (без убедительных аргументов просьба  ответы не писать).Хотя и без этого понятно,что споры не прекратятся. Итак после выдвижения вышеназванным полковником (которого сразу нарекли крестным отцом) ТТТ к истребителю завоевания превосходства в воздухе (именно так) был обьявлен конкурс ATF,в котором как известно победили-1) Локхид в содружестве с Боингом и Дженерал дайнемикс и 2) Нортроп и Макдоннелл Дуглас.Результатом побед стало появление на свет опытных YF-22A и YF-23A.Самолеты разрабатывались фирмами под опытные двигатели с ИВТ(затем УВТ) YF-119 Пратт Уитни и YF-120 Дженерал Электрик.Работа над движками была начата ранее с расчетом замены F-110 на Игле.
В 1991г в Ле-Бурже началась широкая пиар-компания (с фуршетом для особо одаренных) F-22A, названного первоначально Лайтнинг-2,который был представлен на стенде фирмы Локхид сугубо вертуально.Реклама не уместилась в рамках характеристик ATF, а приписала дополнительно,что сей ЛА предназначен для прорыва ПВО противника,для чего вначале будет специально демоскировать себя  набирая высоту и светясь,затем по мере включения РЛС противника,самолет "одев шапку-невидимку" будет атаковать цели применяя характеристики малой заметности и крейсерскую СЗ скорость.
Позднее стало известно, что на создание планера 22 (занималась Эженерал дайнемикс) было выделено 9,55 млр$?а моторостроителям Пратт Уитни 1,3 млр.$.По условиям контракта должно быть построено 11 ед. Ф-22 для летных испытаний и 2 ед. для статиспытаний. Моторостроители должны были параллельно выдать 33 F-119 (движки будут рассмотрены ниже как и контур управления ЛА).
А еще позднее серьезные источники выложили на страницах серьезных изданий планы ВВС США-первый полет Ф-22 намечен на июнь 1995г,начало серийного производства декабрь 1996г.Серийное строительство 648 единиц обойдется в 47 млр$,закупка и перевооружение ВВС до 2010г
Продолжение следует

----------


## alexvolf

Далее по сообщениям уже другого источника (то интересуется список могу указать в личке) получаем информацию,что на "близнецах" (22-23) будут испытаны как Ф-119 так и Ф-120.По результатам испытаний будет принято решение о выборе как самолета так и движка.Оба двигателя имели примерные характеристики тяга на форсаже-13500кгс,без форсажа 9000 кгс,удельная весовая тяга-10.Обеспечение полета на СЗ скорости и боевого маневрирования на бесфорсажном режиме(при М=1.8 и перегрузке 6) при высоких значениях газа перед турбиной (1630-1730 град) в течении 45-60 мин.Наличие сопла с УВТ считалось не обязательным,но желательным.Оба двигателя имели систему FADEC(Full Authority Digital Engine Control)-как и на Игловском движке F-100-PW-100 которая учитывала входную информацию -Углы атаки и скольжения,скорость и высоту,положение ручки управлениясамолета и руля направления.Правда данная система была расположена на самом движке и охлаждалась циркуляцией топлива,а вот с расположением на новых движках возник спор с учетом требований к их габаритам...
Продолжение следует

----------


## Chizh

> В конце концов, F-104 тоже не "на коленке" проектировался, с учетом всех норм и правил - а надежность его, сами помните, какая была... Безо всякого боевого воздействия.


В то время надежность самолетов, или количество инцидентов на 10000 часов налета, были удручающими, по современным меркам. И касается это не только F-104, но и вообще старых самолетов, МиГ-21 или Су-7 тоже, например.

----------


## alexvolf

Продолжу обозрение о двигателях.Как известно двигатели F-119 и F-120(фирменное обозначение PW-5000 и GE37 соответственно) ТРДДФ с двухмерными соплами УВТ.ТРДДФ первого поколения были созданы на базе ТРД и имели степень двухконтурности (ДК) 0.6-1.2 для СЗ режима полета.Рассмотрим удельный расход(УР) топлива  более поздних ТРДФ и ТРДДФ (конец 80-х) Стартовая тяга на форсаже 3000-15000 даН,УР-2,1...2,8 кг/даН.Стартовая тяга без форсажа 2000-10000 даН,УР-0,55...0,9 кг/даН.Степень ДК от 0-0,5 уменьшает расход топлива всего на 1%,дальнейшее увеличение степени ДК ухудшает характеристики ТРДДФ.
Продолжение следует
PS приношу извинения за постоянное продолжение по техпричинам т.к. идет постоянный обрыв коннекта с перезагрузкой страниц

----------


## alexvolf

Смотрим данные по различным ТРДДФ которые применяются на боевых ЛА.RM-12 создан на базе F-404-GE-400 (Гриппен) тяга на форсаже 8200кг,УР- 1,8КГ/кг.час,степень ДК 0.28.ТРДДФ М-88 (Рафаль) тяга на форсаже 8500кг,УР-1.2 кг/кг.час, степень ДК 0,2.ТРДДФ PW-1120(Лави) тяга на форсаже 9360 кгс,без форсажа 6150кгс,УР 1,86...0,6 кг/кг.час соответственно,степень ДК 0.2.ТРДДФ французкая фирма Турбо Унион для перспективного EFA-EJ200(создан на базе Роллс-Ройс XG/40) тяга на форсаже 9050кгс,без форсажа 6034кгс,степень ДК 0,4.Удельная весовая тяга 10.Второй ТРДДФ- RB199 тяга на форсаже 7430кгс,без форсажа 4296кгс,степень ДК 1,6.Удельная тяга 7,5.В заключение-  на примере приведенных ТРДДФ( различного типа) понятно, что получить большую дальность в режиме СЗ скорости без соответствующих запасов топлива не удается.Переходим к знаменитым F-119 и F-120.Тяга в режиме форсажа и без него приведена выше.Степень ДК выбрана 0,2 самая минимальная,что-бы обеспечить охлаждение форсажной камеры.А параметр УР-??? В печати эти сведения почему-то скрыты (мурзилки не в счет).Прошло сообщение,что специалисты фирмы ДЭ проводят исследования режима переменного цикла степени ДК-для СЗ скоростей меньше,для ДЗ скоростей больше.Как это у них получится -поживем и увидим. Дальше рассмотрим планер и преславутую технологию СТЭЛС,а затем контур управления ЛА.

----------


## muk33

> Далее по сообщениям уже другого источника (то интересуется список могу указать в личке) получаем информацию,что на "близнецах" (22-23) будут испытаны как Ф-119 так и Ф-120.По результатам испытаний будет принято решение о выборе как самолета так и движка.Оба двигателя имели примерные характеристики тяга на форсаже-13500кгс,без форсажа 9000 кгс,удельная весовая тяга-10.Обеспечение полета на СЗ скорости и боевого маневрирования на бесфорсажном режиме(при М=1.8 и перегрузке 6) при высоких значениях газа перед турбиной (1630-1730 град) в течении 45-60 мин.Наличие сопла с УВТ считалось не обязательным,но желательным.Оба двигателя имели систему FADEC(Full Authority Digital Engine Control)-как и на Игловском движке F-100-PW-100 которая учитывала входную информацию -Углы атаки и скольжения,скорость и высоту,положение ручки управлениясамолета и руля направления.Правда данная система была расположена на самом движке и охлаждалась циркуляцией топлива,а вот с расположением на новых движках возник спор с учетом требований к их габаритам...
> Продолжение следует


Тяга двигателя F-119 на форсаже составляет 17700кГс, крейсерская бесфорсажная скорость самолета F-22 1,5Маха (требование было снижено с 1,6). Источник- аналитический обзор ГосНИИАС.

----------


## Морячок

> не только F-104, но и вообще старых самолетов, МиГ-21 или Су-7 тоже, например.


На форуме "Сухого" эта тема подробно рассматривалась года полтора назад (кстати - не Вы там принимали активное участие?) и, по прочтении изложенных участниками аргументов - я бы не стал так однозначно утверждать...
Но не о том речь, в настоящем контексте: я имею в виду, что "истребитель-бомбардировщик" из F-104 сделали в полном соответствии с расчетами и методиками, которые "позволяли оценить...". Ведь так? - не станете же Вы утверждать, что F-104G был создан без учета законов прочности и аэродинамики?  :Smile:  А результат? - тем более, что аэродинамика и сопромат - науки достаточно развитые, для того, чтобы просчитать результат того или иного изменения конструкции. В отличие от, скажем, оценки последствий попадания ракеты. 
Вот поэтому я и говорю - вовсе не всегда "наш путь" - априорно неверный, если рассматривать, что правильней: модернизировать существующий парк самолетов, или забросив всё, строить принципиально новое изделие. 
Тем более, отсутствие системы боевого обеспечения (Fighter "ткнул" в самое уязвимое место нашей военно-авиационной концепции) - делает вторичным сам вопрос ТТХ самолета, будь сколь угодно замечательного...

----------


## Chizh

> Тяга двигателя F-119 на форсаже составляет 17700кГс, крейсерская бесфорсажная скорость самолета F-22 1,5Маха (требование было снижено с 1,6). Источник- аналитический обзор ГосНИИАС.


А где можно ознакомиться с этим обзором?

----------


## Chizh

> На форуме "Сухого" эта тема подробно рассматривалась года полтора назад (кстати - не Вы там принимали активное участие?) и, по прочтении изложенных участниками аргументов - я бы не стал так однозначно утверждать...


Да, я там участвовал и приводил цифры количества инцидентов по некоторым типам ЛА.




> Но не о том речь, в настоящем контексте: я имею в виду, что "истребитель-бомбардировщик" из F-104 сделали в полном соответствии с расчетами и методиками, которые "позволяли оценить...". Ведь так?


На самом деле F-104 создавался как истребитель-перехватчик. Бомбардировщик из него сделали потом.



> - не станете же Вы утверждать, что F-104G был создан без учета законов прочности и аэродинамики?


Нет конечно.



> А результат?


А почему ты думаешь, что большое количество инфицентов это проблема самолета, а не пилотов или используемой тактики?




> Вот поэтому я и говорю - вовсе не всегда "наш путь" - априорно неверный, если рассматривать, что правильней: модернизировать существующий парк самолетов, или забросив всё, строить принципиально новое изделие.


Я думаю, эти проблемы к F-104 не относятся. И F-104 здесь не важный пример.




> Тем более, отсутствие системы боевого обеспечения (Fighter "ткнул" в самое уязвимое место нашей военно-авиационной концепции) - делает вторичным сам вопрос ТТХ самолета, будь сколь угодно замечательного...


С этим согласен.

----------


## alexvolf

Дополнительно по ТРДДФ установленных на  Игле и Хорнете.Первый F-100 PW-100 и 200 макс.тяга на форсаже 11300кгс, без форсажа 6800кгс.УР 2,12кг/кг.час и 0,72кг/кг.час соответственно.Степень ДК 0,7.Температура газа перед турбиной 1400 град.И второй- F404GE-400.Тяга на форсаже 13100кгс,без форсажа 4040кгс.УР 1,62 кг/кг.час и 0,75кг/кг.час соответственно.Степень ДК 0,34.Температура газа перед турбиной 1350 град.Время выхода с режима малого газа на максимум 7 сек. для обоих ТРДДФ.О некоторых технологических особенностях F-119 и F-120.
Широкое применение порошковой металлургии,применение керамики во вращаюшихся деталях,моно-кристаллические лопатки турбины с термозащитным покрытием и камеры сгорания с так называемой
"плавающей" стенкой позволили фирме Пратт-Уитни вынести вердикт о гарантии ТРДДФ-50%  ДЛЯ ГОРЯЧИХ И 100% для холодных деталей от всего срока службы двигателя в целом.
Осенью 1986г ВВС выдвигают новые ТТТ к "близнецам"-экипаж 1 чел.Взлетный вес самолета: для решения задач воздушного боя-27200кг,для действий по наземным целям-36300кг.Боевой
радиус 1000-1500км.Перегоночная дальность,без дозаправки -5500км.Крейсерская скорость навысоте -СЗ.Время разгона:на уровне моря от М=0.6 до М=1-20 сек,на высотах 6000 и 9000м-50 сек.Макс. расчетная перегрузка с 80% запасом топлива-полож+9,отриц-3.Харак-ка
установившегося разворота в диапазоне режима полета М=0.4,Н=6000м до М>1 на Н=12000м-угловая скорость 12 град/сек. Одновременно меняются требования по габаритам длина 13,42м, высота-2,84м,размах крыла-10,52м,площадь крыла 27,72 кв.м.Напомню,что габариты опытного
 Ф-22 составляли:длина 19,6м,высота5,4м,размах крыла 13,1м.
Планер самолета был выполнен с учетом технологии HiMAT и программы Stealth.Широкое применение нашли композиты 15% ТПС,20% ТРС,сплавы титана 33%,алюминия 11%,стали 5%,все прочие 16%.Много возни было с крылом самолета.Задействовали специальную программу MAW
(Mission Adaptive Wing)работы по которой были начаты в 1985г.В конце-концов выбор остановили на трапециевидном крыле,которое имеет малое индуктивное и волновое сопротивление.
На первых опытных экземплярах, крыло было оснащено отклоняющим носком (вниз на 15 гра) и отклоняемой задней кромкой (вверх на 4 град,вниз на 19 град).
Продолжение следует (писать приходится в блокноте,извиняйте за редакцию).

----------


## Морячок

> А почему ты думаешь, что большое количество инфицентов это проблема самолета, а не пилотов или используемой тактики?


Из статистики, глубокоуважаемый коллега, исключительно из статистики. Если бы проблема была в пилотах - аналогичная аварийность была бы во всем Люфтваффе, вне зависимсти от типов самолетов. Верно? 



> Я думаю, эти проблемы к F-104 не относятся. И F-104 здесь не важный пример.


Да, 104й здесь - просто, пример вопиющего несоответствия расчетных данных полученому результату. Конечно, к вопросу модернизации его пример никаким боком не относится. Это верно.

[QUOTE]Цитата:
[QUOTE]Тем более, отсутствие системы боевого обеспечения (Fighter "ткнул" в самое уязвимое место нашей военно-авиационной концепции) - делает вторичным сам вопрос ТТХ самолета, будь сколь угодно замечательного... 


> С этим согласен.


Значит - по этому вопросу - консенсус  :Smile:

----------


## Chizh

> Дополнительно по ТРДДФ установленных на  Игле и Хорнете.Первый F-100 PW-100 и 200 макс.тяга на форсаже 11300кгс, без форсажа 6800кгс.УР 2,12кг/кг.час и 0,72кг/кг.час соответственно.Степень ДК 0,7.Температура газа перед турбиной 1400 град.И второй- F404GE-400.Тяга на форсаже 13100кгс,без форсажа 4040кгс.


Откуда вы данные берете?

F100-PW-100
Тяга на форсаже 13 224 кг.
Тяга на максимале 8 071 кг.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pratt_&_Whitney_F100

F404-GE-400
Тяга на форсаже 8 300 кг.
Тяга на максимале 4 989 кг.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Electric_F404




> ...Продолжение следует (писать приходится в блокноте,извиняйте за редакцию).


Может быть вы лучше дадите ссылку на источник чем перепечатывать все эти данные?

----------


## Chizh

> Из статистики, глубокоуважаемый коллега, исключительно из статистики. Если бы проблема была в пилотах - аналогичная аварийность была бы во всем Люфтваффе, вне зависимсти от типов самолетов. Верно?


Я немного не про то.
Вы знаете только абсолютное количество инцидентов, но не знаете причины инцидентов. ЕМНИП, в авиации считается что на человеческий фактор приходится около 80% катастроф.
Насколько я помню основные потери были при маловысотных полетах и в СМУ, в основном в Германских и Канадских ВВС. Испанцы считали самолет вполне надежным. Может быть проблема в тактике боевого применения не соответствующей возможностям самолета?




> Да, 104й здесь - просто, пример вопиющего несоответствия расчетных данных полученому результату. Конечно, к вопросу модернизации его пример никаким боком не относится. Это верно.


Из чего вы сделали вывод "вопиющего несоответствия расчетных данных полученому результату"?
Например аварийность нашего Як-38 больше чем у немецких F-104. Что это по вашему может значить?

----------


## alexvolf

> Откуда вы данные берете?
> 
> Может быть вы лучше дадите ссылку на источник чем перепечатывать все эти данные?


Уважаемый Chizh
Источника в инете нет, т.к. пользуюсь в основном печатными изданиями.
Вики вообще никогда не пользуюсь т.к. данный ресурс простой- слив непроверенных данных (в основном перенос инфо с коррекцией других ресурсов-личное мнение).Список литературы которой пользуюсь могу сбросит в личку что-бы не быть голословным.

----------


## Chizh

> Уважаемый Chizh
> Источника в инете нет, т.к. пользуюсь в основном печатными изданиями.


Уважаемый alexvolf.
Вы можете дать название печатного издания, из которого берете данные?



> Вики вообще никогда не пользуюсь т.к. данный ресурс простой- слив непроверенных данных (в основном перенос инфо с коррекцией других ресурсов-личное мнение).


В данном случае Вики гораздо ближе к истине чем ваши источники.




> Список литературы которой пользуюсь могу сбросит в личку что-бы не быть голословным.


Я думаю, что неплохо будет если вы открыто сообщите источник. Не только мне наверно это интересно.

----------


## alexvolf

> Уважаемый alexvolf.
> Вы можете дать название печатного издания, из которого берете данные?
> 
> В данном случае Вики гораздо ближе к истине чем ваши источники.
> 
> 
> Я думаю, что неплохо будет если вы открыто сообщите источник. Не только мне наверно это интересно.


Уважаемый Chizh
Смотрите личку- литературу указал..

----------


## Морячок

> Из чего вы сделали вывод "вопиющего несоответствия расчетных данных полученому результату"?
> Например аварийность нашего Як-38 больше чем у немецких F-104. Что это по вашему может значить?


Ровно то же самое! "гладко было на бумаге...". Вообще, тема про Як-38 - отдельный разговор, по всем мыслимым и немыслимым правилам машине нечего было делать в эксплуатации в качестве боевого самолета.

----------


## Chizh

> Уважаемый Chizh
> Смотрите личку- литературу указал..


Спасибо.
Литература вполне адекватная. Не понимаю почему вы не хотите опубликовать ее в открытую.

Тем не менее по двигателям у вас написаны неверные цифры.

----------


## Chizh

> Ровно то же самое! "гладко было на бумаге...". Вообще, тема про Як-38 - отдельный разговор, по всем мыслимым и немыслимым правилам машине нечего было делать в эксплуатации в качестве боевого самолета.


В данном случае сравнивать все-таки не корректно. Еще раз акцентирую внимание, что F-104 стал сильно аварийным только в некоторых странах, в то время как в других он ничем по аварийности не отличался от сверстников.

----------


## Морячок

Чрезвычайно забавная заметка в НВО:

Рассекретили "Раптор"
Lockheed Martin обнародовала ряд тактико-технических характеристик истребителя пятого поколения – F-22A Raptor

Компания Lockheed Martin обнародовала ряд тактико-технических характеристик единственного в мире истребителя пятого поколения – F-22A Raptor. Удельное поперечное сечение рассеивания излучения радаров удалось довести до уровня минус 40 дБ/м2. Крейсерская (без использования форсажных камер) скорость самолета составляет 1,78 Маха. Динамический потолок без задействования форсажа превышает 15 км. В ходе первых учений на авиабазе Elmendorf на Аляске машины достигали высоты около 22 км (вероятно, уже с использованием форсажа). Радар с АФАР разработки Northrop Grumman и Raytheon обеспечивает обнаружение целей на удалении до 210 км. Стоимость одного F-22A Raptor при серийном производстве составляет 145 млн. долл. (без учета затрат на НИОКР). Относительные потери «Рапторов» в воздушном бою с истребителями семейств Су-27 или МиГ-29 – при условии соразмерного уровня подготовки пилотов – оцениваются аналитиками Lockheed Martin и ВВС США как 1 к 30. 
http://nvo.ng.ru/news/2009-02-20/9_raptor.html
--------------------------------------------------------
Выше приводилось мнение о 18-кратном превосходстве "Раптора" над российскими истребителями. Теперь уже - 1:30. Такое впечатление, что "...Остапа понесло".  :Biggrin:  
Предлагаю ставить ставки - на какой величине "превосходства" остановятся PR манагеры Локхида??? 
Если серьезно - жаль, не указаны источники столь дивной информации... На сайте Локхид про то не нашел ни слова. А вот брошюрка красивая, спору нет, понравилась - http://www.lockheedmartin.com/data/a...2-Brochure.pdf

----------


## alexvolf

> Спасибо.
> Литература вполне адекватная. Не понимаю почему вы не хотите опубликовать ее в открытую.
> 
> Тем не менее по двигателям у вас написаны неверные цифры.


Уважаемый Chizh
Если возникли недоверия к Алексееву то-
Смотрим книгу  Э.Цихоша "Сверхзвуковые самолеты" перевод с польск. из-во Мир Москва 1983г стр 387 "Двигательная установка"(речь идет об Игле) F-100-PW-100 фирмы Пратт-Уитни(фирменное обозначение JTF-22)
тягой 63,90кН(6520кг) без форсажа и 106,45кН(10855кг на первых) и 111.21кН(11340 кг на серийных образцах) с форсажем.

----------


## alexvolf

Да и потом, в обзоре ТТРДФ старался подчеркнуть не тягу на форсаже,а УР топлива, тем самым показать, что движки то очень прожерливы развивая такую тягу,плюс к тому же еще и имеют целую грандиозную систему  запуска на земле ( про остановку в воздухе и повторный запуск вообще молчу!!!).Так что слова классика находят подтверждение...

----------


## Chizh

> Уважаемый Chizh
> Если возникли недоверия к Алексееву то-
> Смотрим книгу  Э.Цихоша "Сверхзвуковые самолеты" перевод с польск. из-во Мир Москва 1983г стр 387 "Двигательная установка"(речь идет об Игле) F-100-PW-100 фирмы Пратт-Уитни(фирменное обозначение JTF-22)
> тягой 63,90кН(6520кг) без форсажа и 106,45кН(10855кг на первых) и 111.21кН(11340 кг на серийных образцах) с форсажем.


Да. Для модификации F100-PW-100 соглашусь.
А что с 404-м двигателем?

----------


## Chizh

> Да и потом, в обзоре ТТРДФ старался подчеркнуть не тягу на форсаже,а УР топлива, тем самым показать, что движки то очень прожерливы развивая такую тягу,плюс к тому же еще и имеют целую грандиозную систему  запуска на земле ( про остановку в воздухе и повторный запуск вообще молчу!!!).Так что слова классика находят подтверждение...


Удельный расход у 100-й модификации конечно большой.
Но вот у F100-PW-229А удельный на форсаже уже 1,8 кг/кгс*ч.

А что там про грандиозную систему запуска на земле и про повторный запуск?

----------


## alexvolf

> Да. Для модификации F100-PW-100 соглашусь.
> А что с 404-м двигателем?


Источник тот же,раздел тот же только уже Хорнет(Цихош или переводчик называет ЛА почему-то  Хонит)стр 407. тяга при форсаже 71,1 кН(7250кг), а по другому изданию "Flieger-Jahrbuch 1981" VEB Transpress Berlin на стр 86 в статье F/A-18A Hornet  тяга указана,что я приводил выше.

----------


## Chizh

> Источник тот же,раздел тот же только уже Хорнет(Цихош или переводчик называет ЛА почему-то  Хонит)стр 407. тяга при форсаже 71,1 кН(7250кг), а по другому изданию "Flieger-Jahrbuch 1981" VEB Transpress Berlin на стр 86 в статье F/A-18A Hornet  тяга указана,что я приводил выше.


Понятно.
У вас не зародилось сомнение в цифрах, потому как получается что форсажная тяга более чем в 2 раза превышает бесфорсажную?


Вот фрагмент из мануала на F/A-18A/B (A1-F18AC-NFM-000):

_The military thrust of each F404-GE-400 engine is approximately 10,700 pounds with maximum afterburner thrust in the 16,000 pound class. The military thrust of each F404-GE-402 engine is approximately 10,900 pounds with maximum afterburner thrust in the 18,000 pound class._

----------


## alexvolf

> Понятно.
> У вас не зародилось сомнение в цифрах, потому как получается что форсажная тяга более чем в 2 раза превышает бесфорсажную?
> 
> 
> Вот фрагмент из мануала на F/A-18A/B (A1-F18AC-NFM-000):
> 
> _The military thrust of each F404-GE-400 engine is approximately 10,700 pounds with maximum afterburner thrust in the 16,000 pound class. The military thrust of each F404-GE-402 engine is approximately 10,900 pounds with maximum afterburner thrust in the 18,000 pound class._


 Согласен.Цехош например объесняет это дело так -"...на двигателе диаметр 880 мм увеличена степень ДК с 0.2 до 0,34"  и далее"..увеличен диаметр форсажной камеры на 25,4 мм".Можно слетать на сайт "Уголок неба" глянуть там инфо

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## alexvolf

И вот тут вспоминаются слова классика "любое действие-вызывает продиводействие".Прогресс на лицо.Затратив кучу как сейчас принято выражатся Бабла мериканцы вынудили вспомнить ,что "все новое-хорошо забытое старое"-на частотах более 10ГГЦ роль уголковых отражателей начинают играть любые неровности планера,которые сгладить становится все более проблематично,а уменьшение излучаемой частоты  до 30 МГЦ (длина волны 10м) "ночной охотник с шапкой" начинает светится как самолет равный по длине 10м.Как в народе говорится-"Вот мы и приехали..."

----------


## Nik Primopye

Немного не в тему. Хотя, как посмотреть...

Раз у народа столько информации по двигателям F-22, то уж по родным двигателям  
РД-45—ВК-1-1А-1Ф такая информация есть наверняка.
Я и тему специально сделал:
Двигатели РД-45—ВК-1-1А-1Ф

Гляньте. 

Ник

----------


## Chizh

> ...
> уменьшение излучаемой частоты  до 30 МГЦ (длина волны 10м) "ночной охотник с шапкой" начинает светится как самолет равный по длине 10м.Как в народе говорится-"Вот мы и приехали..."


К чему приехали?
То что ЭПР любого ЛА растет с увеличением длины волны это не открытие. Но метровые радары это не панацея, поскольку все стрельбовые РЛС либо дециметровые, либо сантиметровые, для которых ЭПР малозаметных ЛА серьезная проблема.

----------


## alexvolf

> К чему приехали?
> То что ЭПР любого ЛА растет с уменьшением длины волны это не открытие. Но метровые радары это не панацея, поскольку все стрельбовые РЛС либо дециметровые, либо сантиметровые, для которых ЭПР малозаметных ЛА серьезная проблема.


 Согласен.Обозрение по средствам наземных ПВО делать не стану,хотя обнаружить "шапку" у них более чем достаточно возможностей(речи о средствах ПВО Панамы,Ирака и где-то еще не идет).Надеясь согласитесь.
Примерно такими-же средствами располагает авиация ДРЛО т.к. существует зависимость между дальностью действия типовой РЛС и величиной ЭПР обнаруживаемой ВЦ.Из этой зависимости можно узреть ,что при уменьшении ЭПР на 30% дальность снижается всего на 16%.Смотрим данные прошлого столетия ЭПР В-52-100кв.м,В-1А-10 кв.м в диапазоне 10 ГГЦ, но данный диапазон частот канул в лету как и век ХХ.Далее о поглошающем покрытии имеющим толшину 2,5мм.Падение сигнала РЛС с длиной волны 2.3 до 3,6 см  обеспечивается на 10 dB (не много...но и не мало).Возникает вопрос-а стоит-ли вообще огород городить?Как классик говорил-Может не верной дорогой идете товарищи...

----------


## Fighter

> Динамический потолок без задействования форсажа превышает 15 км.... 1 к 30.


А динамический 15 км, это как???... и главное зачем? Горочку сделать и потом упасть??? 
А 1 к 30 - это вообще полный улет. В каких условиях, на каком театре, в условиях какого конфликта, какие группы, какие коэффициенты, ограничения??? Для профессионалов, летающих и имеющих хоть элементарные представления о моделировании боевых действий, эти утверждения просто смешны. В модель, что заложишь, т.е что хочешь получить, то и получишь!  Как бы они не довели до 1 к 100, тогда программу F-22 еще урежут, воевать то не с кем!

----------


## Chizh

> Согласен.Обозрение по средствам наземных ПВО делать не стану,хотя обнаружить "шапку" у них более чем достаточно возможностей(речи о средствах ПВО Панамы,Ирака и где-то еще не идет).Надеясь согласитесь.


Обнаружить можно. Вопрос - на какой дистанции?
Если F-22 сможет применять оружие по средствам ПВО с дальности в 100 км, а ПВО, в лучшем случае, будут стараться перехватить эти средства поражения, не имея возможности вести стрельбу по носителю, то они долго не проживут.




> Примерно такими-же средствами располагает авиация ДРЛО т.к. существует зависимость между дальностью действия типовой РЛС и величиной ЭПР обнаруживаемой ВЦ.Из этой зависимости можно узреть ,что при уменьшении ЭПР на 30% дальность снижается всего на 16%.


А если ЭПР снижается на два порядка?




> Смотрим данные прошлого столетия ЭПР В-52-100кв.м,В-1А-10 кв.м в диапазоне 10 ГГЦ, но данный диапазон частот канул в лету как и век ХХ.


Не пишите ерунду.
10 ГГц это стандартный 3-х сантиметровый диапазон, в котором работают все БРЛС истребителей и некоторые РЛС ЗРК по сей день.




> Далее о поглошающем покрытии имеющим толшину 2,5мм.Падение сигнала РЛС с длиной волны 2.3 до 3,6 см  обеспечивается на 10 dB (не много...но и не мало).Возникает вопрос-а стоит-ли вообще огород городить?


Очень стоит.
Американцы это уже проверили и в теории и на учениях. Вероятно будут проверять в реале на каких-нибудь "недемократических кошках" (как бы цинично это не звучало).
ОАК, и конкретно КБ Сухого, тоже вполне уверенно идет по пути создания самолета с пониженной заметностью "по мотивам" F-22.

Ваши выкладки против малозаметности не имеют под собой оснований.

----------


## Nazar

> Например аварийность нашего Як-38 больше чем у немецких F-104. Что это по вашему может значить?


Прошу прощения что влезаю в Вашу беседу , но чем Вы руководствовались делая этот вывод ? Даже если исходить из числа аварийных ситуаций на час налета , сдается мне что у немецких Старфайтеров этот показатель будет выше , ну а если сравнить количество катастроф 9 ( включая 2 не строевых ) у Як-38 и не менее 130 у F-104G ,  смотрим дальше из около 200 построеных Як-38 потеряно примерно 30 , из 900 немецких Старфайтеров , потеряно не менее 300 , канадцы потеряли половину своих Старфайтеров ( около 120 штук ) .
Я не говорю , что F-104 был плохим самолетом , а Як-38 идеалом , вовсе нет , Егер отзывался о Старфайтере как о лучшем самолете на котором он летал , но он был испытатель каких единицы и в то-же время у отца в полку летали летчики пришедшие с Як-38 и далеко не все о нем плохо отзывались.

----------


## alexvolf

> Обнаружить можно. Вопрос - на какой дистанции?
> Если F-22 сможет применять оружие по средствам ПВО с дальности в 100 км, а ПВО, в лучшем случае, будут стараться перехватить эти средства поражения, не имея возможности вести стрельбу по носителю, то они долго не проживут.
> 
> 
> А если ЭПР снижается на два порядка?
> 
> 
> Не пишите ерунду.
> 10 ГГц это стандартный 3-х сантиметровый диапазон, в котором работают все БРЛС истребителей и некоторые РЛС ЗРК по сей день.
> ...


 Уважаемый Chizh
 Спорить не люблю.Согласен,что сегодня многие БРЛС отечественных и зарубежных боевых ЛА все еще работают в диапазоне 3 см,но не надо забывать и то ,что практически диапазоны частот как 1,2...2,4...5,6ГГц давно освоены рядовыми радиолюбителями еще в конце 60-х годов,в конце 80-х Госинспекция радиосвязи отдала для использования на вторичной основе диапазоны частот 10...24...119...250 ГГц радиолюбителями всех категорий с мощностью излучения 5 ватт.Уже писал, что радиоэлектроника не стоит на месте.Ввиду некоторых особенностей обозрения по нашим средствам приводить не буду,сошлюсь на зарубежные источники.Смотрим самую совершенную импульсно-доплеровскую БРЛС на начало 1990г - AN/APG-70 (F-15E).ВЧ диапазон расширен до К (полоса частот от 20 до 30ГГЦ). Ранее работала в 3-см диапазоне.Если интересно то сделайте запрос по диапазону М -думаю будет интересно,но фирмы "веников не вяжут и поэтому правдивая инфо будет дана скорее всего для Ваших внуков.
Далее данный Птеродактель атаковать на дальностях 100км и более не сможет - по простой причине -УРС такой дальности не влежет к нему в брюхо -"кишка тонка".И последнее.Фирма Су уже делала попытку пойти по следам Груммана-ЛА с обраткой(см.пост в соседней ветке"КОС-путевка в жизнь или деньги на ветер")-что из этого получилось и получилось ли вообще-разбиратся налогоплательшикам не придется.
В заключение хочу подчеркнуть Ваши слова о реальности и учениях-согласен что амеры применять подобный ЛА как и Ф-117 где-нибудь (типа Панамы или продажного воинства Ирака) с обязательной рекламной шумихой-ведь не зря столько БАБЛА угрохали-отчет перед народом дать надо и кассовые худфильмы Голливуд снимет и обязательно трубу к фюзеляжу приклеят для спасения очередного президента.Вот так...

----------


## alexvolf

Для иллюстрации "Брюхо с кишкой"

----------


## маска

> Далее данный Птеродактель атаковать на дальностях 100км и более* не сможет* - по простой причине -УРС такой дальности* не влежет к нему в брюхо* -"кишка тонка"...


Это точно,что не влезет?Почитайте про GBU-39 Small Diameter Bomb

----------


## Chizh

> Прошу прощения что влезаю в Вашу беседу , но чем Вы руководствовались делая этот вывод ? Даже если исходить из числа аварийных ситуаций на час налета , сдается мне что у немецких Старфайтеров этот показатель будет выше , ну а если сравнить количество катастроф 9 ( включая 2 не строевых ) у Як-38 и не менее 130 у F-104G ,  смотрим дальше из около 200 построеных Як-38 потеряно примерно 30 , из 900 немецких Старфайтеров , потеряно не менее 300 , канадцы потеряли половину своих Старфайтеров ( около 120 штук ) .


Я исходил не из абсолютного количества инцидентов, а из отношения количества инцидентов на 100 000 часов налета.

Кстати, Харриер тоже близок к этим неблагополучным машинам. А машины первого поколения (Сейбры, Тандерджеты, МиГ-15 и т.д.) значительно хуже.

----------


## Chizh

> Уважаемый Chizh
>  Спорить не люблю.Согласен,что сегодня многие БРЛС отечественных и зарубежных боевых ЛА все еще работают в диапазоне 3 см,...


Выражение "все еще", тут несколько неуместно. Все современные БРЛС по прежнему проектируются под этот диапазон.




> ...но не надо забывать и то ,что практически диапазоны частот как 1,2...2,4...5,6ГГц давно освоены рядовыми радиолюбителями еще в конце 60-х годов,в конце 80-х Госинспекция радиосвязи отдала для использования на вторичной основе диапазоны частот 10...24...119...250 ГГц радиолюбителями всех категорий с мощностью излучения 5 ватт.


И что?




> Смотрим самую совершенную импульсно-доплеровскую БРЛС на начало 1990г - AN/APG-70 (F-15E). ВЧ диапазон расширен до К (полоса частот от 20 до 30ГГЦ). Ранее работала в 3-см диапазоне.


Откуда вы взяли эти цифры?
APG-70 работает в диапазоне 8-20 ГГц.
http://www.janes.com/articles/Janes-...ed-States.html




> Если интересно то сделайте запрос по диапазону М -думаю будет интересно,но фирмы "веников не вяжут и поэтому правдивая инфо будет дана скорее всего для Ваших внуков.


Просветите меня пожалуйста, какой диапазон частот вы понимаете под названием "диапазона М"?




> Далее данный Птеродактель атаковать на дальностях 100км и более не сможет - по простой причине -УРС такой дальности не влежет к нему в брюхо -"кишка тонка".


Вы наверно просто не в курсе.
В США на данный момент разработан и принят на вооружение ряд легких АСП с такой дальностью применения. Поинтересуйтесь бомбами семейства SDB:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GBU-39_Small_Diameter_Bomb




> И последнее.Фирма Су уже делала попытку пойти по следам Груммана-ЛА с обраткой(см.пост в соседней ветке"КОС-путевка в жизнь или деньги на ветер")-что из этого получилось и получилось ли вообще-разбиратся налогоплательшикам не придется.


Вы не правильно понимаете цели и задачи этих проектов. Как в США так и в РФ это были экспериментальные самолеты для изучения КОС. Американцы первые построили такую ЛЛ в виде X-29 и сделали соответствующие выводы, нашим тоже захотелось попробовать - попробовали.




> В заключение хочу подчеркнуть Ваши слова о реальности и учениях-согласен что амеры применять подобный ЛА как и Ф-117 где-нибудь (типа Панамы или продажного воинства Ирака) с обязательной рекламной шумихой-ведь не зря столько БАБЛА угрохали-отчет перед народом дать надо и кассовые худфильмы Голливуд снимет и обязательно трубу к фюзеляжу приклеят для спасения очередного президента.Вот так...


И что в этом плохого?
На мировом рынке вооружений техника с клеймом "combat proven" продается лучше. 
Или вы думаете, что наши оборонные маркетологи не хотели бы получить подобное клеймо для своих изделий?
Just a busines.

----------


## muk33

> А где можно ознакомиться с этим обзором?


Наверное у них, нам по рассылке присылают, издает научно-информационный центр института. Называется "Создание истребителей 5-го поколения в рамках общего реформирования ВВС США". Основная мысль: "...Создание F-22 и -35 не альтернативные попытки создания истребителей 5 поколения, а скоординированные действия общей программы перспективного реформирования всей системы боевой авиации, элементами которой должны стать соэдаваемые самолеты".

----------


## FLOGGER

> Я исходил не из абсолютного количества инцидентов, а из отношения количества инцидентов на 100 000 часов налета.А машины первого поколения ( МиГ-15 и т.д.) значительно хуже.


А подтвердить?

----------


## Chizh

В конце 2007-го мы эту тему активно "ломали копья" на сухом. Изучили ряд источников и получили кое-какие цифры.

Вот к примеру, показатели аварийности для разных ЛА. Количество инцидентов на 100 000 часов налета:


Gloster Meteor: 35,9
F-84E/G Thunderjet: 55,8
F-84F Thunderstreak: 23,0
F-86K Sabredog: 19,2
Hawker Hunter: 15,0
T-33: 9,40
F-104G Starfighter: 12,5
NF-5: 5,9
F-100: 16.5
F-101: 9.63
F-102: 9.94
F-105: 15.73
F-106: 7.43


Современные американцы:
F-16: 4.14
F-15: 2.47
F-117: 4.07
S-3: 2.6
F-18: 4.9

СССР 1964
Су-7: 56,5
МиГ-21: 31,0
Су-9: 30,8

СССР 1965
Су-7: 43,6
МиГ-21: 21,5


СССР 1974-1988
МиГ-21: 21,99
Ми-4: 21,83
Ка-27: 15,62
Ан-12: 3,28
Ил-38: 0,62
Бе-12: 2,6
Як-38: 125,79

Если хотите ознакомиться с дискуссией, вот ссылка:
http://www.sukhoi.ru/forum/showthrea...t=49414&page=8
Читать с этой страницы и далее.

----------


## alexvolf

> Выражение "все еще", тут несколько неуместно. Все современные БРЛС по прежнему проектируются под этот диапазон.
> 
> 
> И что?
> 
> 
> Откуда вы взяли эти цифры?
> APG-70 работает в диапазоне 8-20 ГГц.
> http://www.janes.com/articles/Janes-...ed-States.html
> ...


 

О прицельных РЛС тактической авиации и некоторые моменты для забывчивых...Итак примеры- БРЛС AN/APQ-113 частотный диапазон 10-16,4 ГГЦ,TNR....10-20 ГГЦ,AN/APQ-146....10-20 ГГЦ.Как видим частотный диапазон  отличен от частоты 10 ГГц и будет отличен еще более с отказом от магнетронов, с переходом на ЛБВ и другие элементы, которые имеют невысокую импульсную мощность по сравнению с магнетронами,а использование когерентного генератора на ЛБВ и применение ФАР-АФАР-это уже сегодняшний день.Окна достаточной радиопрозрачности имеются в различных диапазонах частот (например 14-16 ГГц и т.д.) и переход в более высокочастотный диапазон работы БРЛС-это вопрос времени.Еще несколько некорректных примеров,но достаточно ярких,что-бы убедится в возможностях радиотехники  - БРЛС самолета ДРЛО Боинг Е-3А работает в диапазоне частот 1550-5200 МГц и на высоте полета в 9000м обеспечивает дальность около 400 км обнаружения ВЦ на фоне земли,следующий пример-РЛ головка самонаведения УРС AIM-120 спокойно работает на частоте 100 ГГц.В заключение просвещаю насчет ДИАПАЗОНА "М"- картинка JPG лично Вам уважаемый в ПОДАРОК...

----------


## Chizh

> О прицельных РЛС тактической авиации и некоторые моменты для забывчивых...Итак примеры- БРЛС AN/APQ-113 частотный диапазон 10-16,4 ГГЦ,TNR....10-20 ГГЦ,AN/APQ-146....10-20 ГГЦ.Как видим частотный диапазон  отличен от частоты 10 ГГц...


"Мы" ничего подобного не видим, похоже видите лично Вы.




> Окна достаточной радиопрозрачности имеются в различных диапазонах частот (например 14-16 ГГц и т.д.) и переход в более высокочастотный диапазон работы БРЛС-это вопрос времени.


Вы предлагаете истребителям перейти на миллиметры вслед за вертолетами? ;)
Это конечно все замечательно, только учтите что уровень поглощения более коротковолнового излучения выше, со всеми вытекающими. Миллиметровый диапазон позволяет поднять разрешение, что критично для ударных вертолетов работающих по малоразмерным наземным целям, но не нужно истребителям.




> Еще несколько некорректных примеров,но достаточно ярких,что-бы убедится в возможностях радиотехники  - БРЛС самолета ДРЛО Боинг Е-3А работает в диапазоне частот 1550-5200 МГц и на высоте полета в 9000м обеспечивает дальность около 400 км обнаружения ВЦ на фоне земли,следующий пример-РЛ головка самонаведения УРС AIM-120 спокойно работает на частоте 100 ГГц.


Пример с AIM-120 действительно некорректный, поскольку ГСН ракеты работает в диапазоне Х - 8-10 ГГц




> В заключение просвещаю насчет ДИАПАЗОНА "М"- картинка JPG лично Вам уважаемый в ПОДАРОК...


Спасибо. :)
Теперь попробуйте объяснить, какие есть плюсы и минусы этого диапазона и для каких задач его можно использовать.

----------


## alexvolf

> "Мы" ничего подобного не видим, похоже видите лично Вы.
> 
> 
> Вы предлагаете истребителям перейти на миллиметры вслед за вертолетами? ;)
> Это конечно все замечательно, только учтите что уровень поглощения более коротковолнового излучения выше, со всеми вытекающими. Миллиметровый диапазон позволяет поднять разрешение, что критично для ударных вертолетов работающих по малоразмерным наземным целям, но не нужно истребителям.
> 
> 
> Пример с AIM-120 действительно некорректный, поскольку ГСН ракеты работает в диапазоне Х - 8-10 ГГц
> 
> ...




 С каждым последующим постом- вопросов становится все больше приобретая форму снежного кома.Переубедить друг-друга(изменить мнение о Ф-22) боюсь не сможем.Каждый высказал свой взгляд.
Продолжать не имеет смысла,как говорится поживем увидим,что из этого получится.Спасибо,что были моим оппонентом.

----------


## Chizh

> ...
> Продолжать не имеет смысла,как говорится поживем увидим,что из этого получится.


Да, вполне согласен с этим здравым консенсусом.

----------


## Морячок

18:51 13/03/2009

МОСКВА, 13 мар - РИА Новости. Среди забракованных после проверки истребителей МиГ-29 есть практически новые машины, на которых обнаружены следы коррозии, заявил в пятницу РИА Новости начальник Службы безопасности полетов авиации Вооруженных сил РФ генерал-лейтенант Сергей Байнетов.
После катастрофы МиГ-29 в декабре прошлого года в Забайкалье комиссия Минобороны РФ провела проверку парка этих истребителей и забраковала около 90 машин. Из общего количества МиГ-29 осмотрено около 200 самолетов, допущены к полетам свыше ста машин. Проверки остального парка проходят в плановом порядке.
"Во время осмотра самолетов МиГ-29 после катастрофы в Забайкалье в декабре 2008 года была выявлена коррозия хвостового оперения даже на совершенно новых самолетах с налетом не более 150 часов", - сообщил Байнетов.
По его словам, в настоящее время в 13-м НИИ Минобороны РФ проводится эксперимент, который должен установить причину появления коррозии. "Мы ожидаем завершения эксперимента в конце марта, в этом нас убеждают специалисты института", - сказал генерал.
По результатам экспертизы будет приняты меры профилактики, которые позволят в дальнейшем обеспечить надежную защиту самолетов от воздействия внешней среды, подчеркнул Байнетов.
Катастрофа МиГ-29 произошла 5 декабря около 5:00 мск вблизи населенного пункта Ингода Читинского района. Самолет разбился в ходе выполнения планового полета, при этом погиб летчик второго класса, заместитель командира авиационной эскадрильи подполковник Валерьян Кокорев. Причиной катастрофы МиГ-29 стало разрушение киля самолета в воздухе из-за коррозии.
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...164745326.html
---------------------------------------------

Я вот не понял, о каких новых машинах идет речь - о выпущенных недавно, или сделаных давно, но за всё время налетавших 150 часов? в чём, в данном случае, "старость" аппарата измеряется - в "физическом" возрасте, полетных часах или каких-то "попугаях"? ясно же, что истребитель, выпущенный 10 лет назад, но летавший за эти годы всего ничего - может попросту сгнить на стоянке, под открытым небом... Проясните, плиз.

----------


## Антоха

> Я вот не понял, о каких новых машинах идет речь - о выпущенных недавно, или сделаных давно, но за всё время налетавших 150 часов? в чём, в данном случае, "старость" аппарата измеряется - в "физическом" возрасте, полетных часах или каких-то "попугаях"? ясно же, что истребитель, выпущенный 10 лет назад, но летавший за эти годы всего ничего - может попросту сгнить на стоянке, под открытым небом... Проясните, плиз.


Речь идет о самолетах 1992-93 года выпуска, находившихся по большей части в законсервированном состоянии.

----------


## Морячок

А в чем заключается процесс консервации?

----------


## FLOGGER

А где они хранились  "в законсервированном состоянии?" Сильно подозреваю, что они просто стояли  под открытым небом. Морячку: старость аппарата измеряется как, т.н. "календарем", так и налетом.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Речь идет о самолетах 1992-93 года выпуска, находившихся по большей части в законсервированном состоянии.


А почему более новые машины были законсервированы?

----------


## Шарфюрер

Половину проверенных МиГ-29 признали непригодными к полетам

----------


## AC

*А вот и он -- тендер на ремонт хвостов МиГ-29:*
1  Ремонт килей самолетов типа МиГ-29 – 32 штуки (килей).  4921952.00 RUB  
2  Ремонт килей самолетов типа МиГ-29 – 30 штук (килей).  4614330.00 RUB  
3  Ремонт килей самолетов типа МиГ-29 – 35 штук (килей).  5383385.00 RUB  
Тут:
http://zakupki.gov.ru/Tender/ViewPur...Id=304716&TS=1

И фото трещин -- тут:
http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/1786170.htm

----------


## Антоха

> *А вот и он -- тендер на ремонт хвостов МиГ-29:*
> 1  Ремонт килей самолетов типа МиГ-29 – 32 штуки (килей).  4921952.00 RUB  
> 2  Ремонт килей самолетов типа МиГ-29 – 30 штук (килей).  4614330.00 RUB  
> 3  Ремонт килей самолетов типа МиГ-29 – 35 штук (килей).  5383385.00 RUB  
> Тут:
> http://zakupki.gov.ru/Tender/ViewPur...Id=304716&TS=1
> 
> И фото трещин -- тут:
> http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/1786170.htm


а интересно... 32 и 30 это я так понимаю 16 и 15 самолетов, а вот 35 килей это как?

----------


## oleg_D

> а интересно... 32 и 30 это я так понимаю 16 и 15 самолетов, а вот 35 килей это как?


Насколько я понимаю, у МиГ-29 левый и правый кили взаимозаменяемые.
Не считая заканцовок и антенок всяких, разумеется.
Наверное запасные заказали.

----------


## Антоха

> Насколько я понимаю, у МиГ-29 левый и правый кили взаимозаменяемые.
> Не считая заканцовок и антенок всяких, разумеется.
> Наверное запасные заказали.


нет Олег, они не взаимозаменяемые.

----------


## борден

Антоха, ошибаетесь. На МиГ-29 кили полностью взаимозаменяемые. И почему думаете, что одновременно на самолете обе стороны имеют повреждения. По всей вероятности - речь идет о 97 килей, что теоретически возможно означает и 97 истребителя...

----------


## oleg_D

> Антоха, ошибаетесь. На МиГ-29 кили полностью взаимозаменяемые. И почему думаете, что одновременно на самолете обе стороны имеют повреждения. По всей вероятности - речь идет о 97 килей, что теоретически возможно означает и 97 истребителя...


Ну да, коррозия не обязана поедать оба киля одновременно.
Она могла растянуть удовольствие. ))

----------


## Антоха

> Антоха, ошибаетесь. На МиГ-29 кили полностью взаимозаменяемые. И почему думаете, что одновременно на самолете обе стороны имеют повреждения. По всей вероятности - речь идет о 97 килей, что теоретически возможно означает и 97 истребителя...


вот оказывается и я не все знаю о МиГ-29)))))))))

----------


## Морячок

http://nvo.ng.ru/concepts/2009-03-20/2_red.html

----------


## AC

*Об андреапольских МиГах:*
"...После авиационной катастрофы истребителя МиГ-29 на аэродроме Домна Читинской области (5 декабря 2008 года) командование Военно-воздушных сил решило проверить техническое состояние всех фронтовых истребителей в частях ВВС России. Та катастрофа произошла из-за разрушения вертикального хвостового оперения (киля) в полете вследствие коррозии металла и трещин в каркасе киля. В авиаполку полковника Спевака проверку выдержали лишь несколько боевых и учебно-боевых машин. Кстати, это число все равно оказалось больше, чем в других авиачастях.
     - Сложилась ситуация, при которой подготовку летного состава приходится проводить за счет увеличения летных смен – до 12 в месяц, – разъясняет ситуацию заместитель командира полка подполковник Игорь Степанов. – Ведь на плановые полеты выставляем не более трех самолетов. Поэтому с начала года работаем по очень напряженному графику, за летную смену выводя в небо порядка 14 пилотов. К тому же на наши машины претендует и летный состав других истребительных авиачастей, в которых из-за технического состояния самолетов нет возможности полноценно заниматься летной подготовкой.
     - Однако поддерживать исправность даже летающих самолетов становится все труднее, – вступает в разговор заместитель командира полка по инженерно-авиационной службе подполковник Александр Хворов. – Ведь наши истребители отлетали уже по 18 и более лет. У многих подходит к концу срок службы планера, не говоря уже о различных авиационных блоках.
     - В полку есть так называемые самолеты-доноры, – продолжает мысль заместитель командира авиаполка по воспитательной работе майор Сергей Ротару, – у которых как раз закончился ресурс планера. Но на них остались еще какие-то исправные блоки. Поэтому, когда требуются запчасти на летающий самолет, инженерно-технический состав снимает с этих машин необходимые элементы. Проблема и с авиационными двигателями, постоянное перемещение с одного самолета на другой для специалистов технико-эксплуатационной части давно стало обычным делом.
     - Чтобы сегодня мои летчики полноценно занимались боевой учебой, необходимо около 30 новых авиационных двигателей, – подытоживает беседу командир полка полковник Лев Спевак. – Мы понимаем, что в ближайшее время эта проблема, конечно же, не разрешится. Однако только за последний год налет летного состава в полку увеличился почти вдвое...".
*Целиком тут:*
http://www.redstar.ru/2009/04/08_04/3_02.html

----------


## AC

*Расследование катастрофы и аварии в Домне продлено:*
13 апреля, AVIA.RU – Военно-следственный отдел при прокуратуре Читинского гарнизона продлил до 5 мая срок предварительного следствия по катастрофе истребителя МиГ-29 в декабре прошлого года,- сообщает агентство «Интерфакс».
"Срок предварительного следствия продлен до 5 мая", - сообщает агентство со ссылкой на  ВСО при прокуратуре Читинского гарнизона.
Напомним, что в начале декабря 2008 года истребитель МиГ-29 потерпел катастрофу в пяти километрах от аэродрома "Домна" в Читинском районе, заместитель командира авиационной эскадрильи, военный летчик 2 класса подполковник Валерьян Кокорев погиб.
Накануне военно-следственный отдел по гарнизону "Дровяная" до 17 мая продлил уголовное дело по факту аварии другого истребителя МиГ-29, произошедшей под Читой в октябре 2008 года,- сообщает агентство.
"Окончательное решение комиссии по причинам аварии этого самолета пока не принято. Уголовное дело продлено еще на месяц - до 17 мая", - сообщил начальник военно-следственного отдела по гарнизону "Дровяная" Андрей Сапожников.
Он также отметил, что предварительная причина аварии истребителя остается прежней - отказ системы выпуска закрылков.
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1239609015

----------


## AC

Домна вновь залетала -- небольшой фоторепортаж тут:
http://www.avsim.su/forum/simmeram-z...=260&start=260

----------


## AC

*Коррозия поразила 80% парка МиГ-29 ВВС РФ*

А "Коммерсантъ" то в свое время писал о 2/3 примерно:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1113994
А оно еще больше, оказывается...

19.08.2009, Москва 13:16:33 В ходе проверки всех самолетов МиГ-29, стоящих на вооружении Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) РФ, коррозия выявлена на 80% машин. Об этом сообщил журналистам временно исполняющий обязанности начальника вооружения - заместитель главнокомандующего ВВС по вооружениям генерал-майор Олег Бармин. Он отметил, что по части самолетов принято решение о дальнейшей эксплуатации с проведением периодического контроля, остальные будут ремонтироваться. "Только в 2009г. запланирован ремонт 106 килей самолетов МиГ-29", - сказал генерал.
http://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews.shtml?...19131633.shtml

----------


## AC

*Ну, и Зелин высказался в тему:*
ЖУКОВСКИЙ, 20 августа. (ИТАР-ТАСС). Главком ВВС генерал- полковник Александр Зелин признал проблему с состоянием хвостового оперения истребителей МиГ-29. 
"Проблема с хвостовым оперением истребителей МиГ-29 существует, она изучена и проработана с холдингом "Сухой", - сообщил Зелин на пресс- конференции на авиасалоне МАКС-2009. 
При этом главком ВВС призвал журналистов не драматизировать ситуацию с проблемами этого истребителя и не называть громких цифр количества неисправных самолетов. 
По словам Зелина, механизм восстановления неисправностей у этого самолета уже отлажен. В настоящее время идут работы совместно с холдингом "Авиасервис", в частности, эти работы проводятся на заводе во Ржеве. Отработан график доведения и введения в строй ВВС этих истребителей. 
Зелин отметил, что проблемой устранения неисправностей у МиГ-29 будут заниматься не только на территории России, но и по всему миру, где есть эти самолеты. 
http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=74556&cid=25

1) Почему хвостами МиГ-29 будет у него заниматься холдинг "Сухой"?
2) Завод во Ржеве вроде до сих пор МиГ-29 не ремонтировал?
3) Но, однако, признал, что проблема стариния МиГ-29 касается и ВВС других стран...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> 1) Почему хвостами МиГ-29 будет у него заниматься холдинг "Сухой"?
> 2) Завод во Ржеве вроде до сих пор МиГ-29 не ремонтировал?
> 3) Но, однако, признал, что проблема стариния МиГ-29 касается и ВВС других стран...


1) Холдинг Сухой изучил проблему. Холдинг Сухой будет выпускать Су-35. Что не ясно-то?  :Smile:  Дядя Пого свое дело знает.
3) Это Зелин признал или из других стран такие сообщения поступают?

----------


## AC

> Это Зелин признал или из других стран такие сообщения поступают?


Ну, вероятно...  :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

> Ну, вероятно...


Судя по информации приходящей из Украины, а эта страна уже несколько лет активно отбирает хлеб у России в вопросах ремонта МиГ-29, ремонтируя на Львовском АРЗ самолеты из Казахстана, Бангладеш и дорабатывая свои собственные,  так вот, самолеты этих стан не имеют проблем с хвостовым оперением.

----------


## Оскар

> Судя по информации приходящей из Украины, а эта страна уже несколько лет активно отбирает хлеб у России в вопросах ремонта МиГ-29, ремонтируя на Львовском АРЗ самолеты из Казахстана, Бангладеш и дорабатывая свои собственные,  так вот, самолеты этих стан не имеют проблем с хвостовым оперением.


Насчет ремонта и отнимания хлеба, кто будет ремонтировать Казахстанские самолеты решается на тендере, кто качественнее и дешевле тот и ремонтирует.. Так вот Россияне вообще отказались и не учавствовали, ссылаясь на то что не успевают с ремонтом своей авиатехники..Постараюсь подкинуть ссылки на эту тему..
Поэтому МиГ-29 и Су-27 ремонтируют во Львове, а модернизируют в Барановичах...В России ремонтируются в основном МиГ-31, в Ржеве..
А насчет что нет проблем, может из-за более благоприятного климата, если не ошибаюсь из-за этого в алматинской области и хранились большое количество миг-21, так как климат и не сильно дождливый, зима мягкая.. Летом не сильно жарко..
Но это уже мое мнение..

----------


## Антоха

> Насчет ремонта и отнимания хлеба, кто будет ремонтировать Казахстанские самолеты решается на тендере, кто качественнее и дешевле тот и ремонтирует.. Так вот Россияне вообще отказались и не учавствовали, ссылаясь на то что не успевают с ремонтом своей авиатехники..Постараюсь подкинуть ссылки на эту тему..
> Поэтому МиГ-29 и Су-27 ремонтируют во Львове, а модернизируют в Барановичах...В России ремонтируются в основном МиГ-31, в Ржеве..
> А насчет что нет проблем, может из-за более благоприятного климата, если не ошибаюсь из-за этого в алматинской области и хранились большое количество миг-21, так как климат и не сильно дождливый, зима мягкая.. Летом не сильно жарко..
> Но это уже мое мнение..


Что касается тендеров и соотношения цена-качество, то сразу вспоминается поставка МиГ-29 из Белоруссии в Перу... там тоже искали подешевле.

----------


## Оскар

> Что касается тендеров и соотношения цена-качество, то сразу вспоминается поставка МиГ-29 из Белоруссии в Перу... там тоже искали подешевле.


Ну Белорусы много кому продавали МиГи...Тому же алжиру толкнули не мало.. как я сдесь слышал даже крупную партию МиГ-23 умудрились недавно продать..

----------


## AC

> Россияне вообще отказались и не учавствовали, ссылаясь на то что не успевают с ремонтом своей авиатехники... Постараюсь подкинуть ссылки на эту тему...
> Поэтому МиГ-29 и Су-27 ремонтируют во Львове, а модернизируют в Барановичах... В России ремонтируются в основном МиГ-31, в Ржеве...


1) Не знаю, как на счет своей (по-моему, до случая с хвостами российские МиГ-29 не слишком рьяно ремонтировали), но со сроками исполнения контрактов с другими странами на ремонт/модернизацию МиГ-29 в России проблемы были.
2) Ссылки подкиньте, если найдете, -- будет интересно почитать.
3) А можно ли каких-то подробностей по модернизации казахской авиатехники в Барановичах?
4) Ну, МиГ-31 то больше никто, кроме России, и не ремонтирует...  :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

> Ну Белорусы много кому продавали МиГи...Тому же алжиру толкнули не мало.. как я сдесь слышал даже крупную партию МиГ-23 умудрились недавно продать..


вопрос не в том, кому они их толкнули, а в том, что не являясь правообладателем на технологии и фактически не владея многими из них, что Белорусы, что Украинцы не могут обеспечить полноценный ремонт. Они конечно декларируют о гарантиях со своей стороны, но ... 
Алжир вернул в Россию всю партию МиГ-29 когда выяснилось, что на двух спарках стоят бэушные блоки, а что говорить про эти страны, осуществляющие ремонт исключительно за счет канибализма доставшейся им от СССР техники.
Про то что у нас нет времени на ремонт Казахских МиГ-29 это полная хрень... мы сейчас спокойненько ремонтируем эти МиГи из нескольких стран СНГ и более отдаленных мест, плюс более 20 своих.. и все нормально... даже есть "свободные места". 
Почему Казахи отдали на ремонт в Украину свои МиГ-27 и МиГ-29 это скорее вопрос политики, а не экономики.

----------


## Антоха

> 3) А можно ли каких-то подробностей по модернизации казахской авиатехники в Барановичах?


а нет никаких подробностей, в Барановичах никто даже и не слышал про модернизацию Казахских МиГ-29

----------


## AC

> а нет никаких подробностей, в Барановичах никто даже и не слышал про модернизацию Казахских МиГ-29


А про модернизацию казахских Су-27 тоже нет???...  :Smile:

----------


## Оскар

Незнаю как насчет МиГ-29 но Су-27 на модернизацию в барановичи вроде отправляли:
http://vpk.name/news/11201_belorussi...azahstana.html
http://www.rambler.ru/news/economy/army/11515121.html
http://www.nomad.su/?a=4-200711020210
Вообще насчет этого ссылок в инете очень много.
И в этом году они начали вроде приходить
http://www.automan.kz/90831-kazakhst...yvshikh-v.html
на эту тему тоже много информации проходило, только  технику будут не покупать, она просто с ремонта пришла.

----------


## AC

> ...Что говорить про эти страны, осуществляющие ремонт исключительно за счет канибализма доставшейся им от СССР техники.
> Про то что у нас нет времени на ремонт Казахских МиГ-29 это полная хрень... мы сейчас спокойненько ремонтируем эти МиГи из нескольких стран СНГ и более отдаленных мест, плюс более 20 своих.. и все нормально... даже есть "свободные места". 
> Почему Казахи отдали на ремонт в Украину свои МиГ-27 и МиГ-29 это скорее вопрос политики, а не экономики.


1) А почему это, Антон, Вы так уверены по поводу "исключително за счет каннибализма"?
2) И все-таки, например, сербский контракт по ремонту/модернизации их МиГ-29 мы по срокам подорвали.
3) А МиГ-29 каких это стран СНГ, конкретно, мы ремонтируем?
4) Я думаю, что Казахстан ремонтируется там, где считает для себя реально более удобным, и никакой высокой политики там уж точно нет...  :Smile:

----------


## Оскар

Да сейчас может быть и в России есть свободные места для ремонта и мощностя..
Но когда в 2007 году наши обратились к Россиянам по вопроссам модернизации истребителей Россиияне отказались от ремонта и модернизации насколько я знаю..
http://delovaya.com/news/world/2006/12/20/395/
http://www.centrasia.ru/newsA.php?st=1166358900
http://www.apn.kz/news/article7609.htm
Согласие на МАКС-2007 и контракт был подписан на лиш на ремонт 10 МиГ-31( в последствии на перспективы ремонта еще 10)
Так же такое же я слышал от коментарий летчика, который "гонял" су-27 на ремонт во Львов, что Россияне как  уже писал отказались от участия в тендере на ремонт.
И что в то время уже Белоруссы предлагали модернизировать наши самолеты.
И насколько я знаю технологии на модернизацию Миг-29 и Су-27 Белоруссам передали сами Россияне.
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/mig29bm.html
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/su27ubm1.html
И модернизируют Белоруссы совместно с Российскими специалистами насколько можжно верить ссылкам(или я ошибаюсь?)

----------


## Антоха

> Да сейчас может быть и в России есть свободные места для ремонта и мощностя..
> Но когда в 2007 году наши обратились к Россиянам по вопроссам модернизации истребителей Россиияне отказались от ремонта и модернизации насколько я знаю..
> http://delovaya.com/news/world/2006/12/20/395/
> http://www.centrasia.ru/newsA.php?st=1166358900
> http://www.apn.kz/news/article7609.htm
> Согласие на МАКС-2007 и контракт был подписан на лиш на ремонт 10 МиГ-31( в последствии на перспективы ремонта еще 10)
> Так же такое же я слышал от коментарий летчика, который "гонял" су-27 на ремонт во Львов, что Россияне как  уже писал отказались от участия в тендере на ремонт.


Оскар, все это прекрасно, но почему-то сразу возникает несколько вопросов... в приводимых Вами источниках цитируется один и тот же человек (министр обороны РК), с одними и теми же словами, причем давольно странными. Смотри, он говорит: _российские предприятия,  готовы модернизировать в 2007 году лишь четыре истребителя Су-27 и два истребителя МиГ-31, хотя Казахстан хотел бы модернизировать весь парк (54 машины) в сжатые сроки_.
Получается, что Казахстан хотел бы за год модернизировать 54 самолета? Простите, а какая страна способна это сделать? Открою Вам страшную военную тайну: в Украину в конце августа прошлого года перевезли на Ан-124 4 МиГ-29, повторюсь - только ЧЕТЫРЕ, и они еще не возвращены заказчику... А до этого в период с конца 2007 по весну 2009 там же отремонтировали 6 (могу ошибаться по цифре) МиГ-27... понимаете к чему я клоню?  
Так что басня Мухтара Алтынбаева про неудовлетворительные сроки ремонта тут не прокатывает.




> И что в то время уже Белоруссы предлагали модернизировать наши самолеты.
> И насколько я знаю технологии на модернизацию Миг-29 и Су-27 Белоруссам передали сами Россияне.
> http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/mig29bm.html
> http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/su27ubm1.html
> И модернизируют Белоруссы совместно с Российскими специалистами насколько можжно верить ссылкам(или я ошибаюсь?)


верить то можно:) но разговор не только про это...
ну маладцы Белорусы, что сказать.. они сделали себе несколько Су-27БМ... поняли что потребность их ВВС в таких самолетах исчерпана, и теперь они хотят заработать денег:) но вот опять странность. Они провели доработки самолетов при помощи российских разработок, следовательно они их закупили у нас и получается, что теперь они их будут перепродавать. я кстати в этом не вижу ничего дурного, думаю даже что у нас с ними есть на то договоренность. Но нужны ли Казахам Сушки в таком исполнении? У них, в отличии от Украины, Белоруссии и России сохранились МиГ-27!!! Лучшего самолета для точечной "работы по земле" и не надо... 
Думаю, что модернизация Су-27 в БМ - это выброшенные на ветер деньги. Погоня за "модой" на многофункциональные ЛА приведет лишь к дополнительным тратам при натаскивании летчиков-истребителей на совершенно несвойственные им задачи "работы по земле".... Тем более, что отличия в боевой подготовке лётчиков разных родов авиации весьма существенны. 
В любом случае Су-27БМ, не выполнит задач применения оружия по земле лучше, чем это сделают "штурмовики" или "фронтовые бомбарировщики". Да и лётчики - истребители не владеют необходимым опытом работы по земле, такова уж у них специфика. Для Казахов более актуальной была бы модернизация Сухарей, в сторону усиления их истребительной мощи, утсановки более современного ракетного вооружения, например ракет Р-77, расширения возможностей РЛС и бортового оборудования позволяющих сопровождать и обстреливать одновременно несколько целей и т.д. А это ни одна страна кроме России сделать не сможет.

----------


## Антоха

> 1) А почему это, Антон, Вы так уверены по поводу "исключително за счет каннибализма"?


а что Украина наладила производство агрегатов для МиГ-29?



> 2) И все-таки, например, сербский контракт по ремонту/модернизации их МиГ-29 мы по срокам подорвали.


а что, разве ремонт/модернизация проводились на заводах МО России?;) ну это так.. к слову... Согласен, там мы конечно дали маху, но это скорее связано не с "кривыми руками", а с просчетами в организации процесса.



> 3) А МиГ-29 каких это стран СНГ, конкретно, мы ремонтируем?


а я думал, что "Ъ" все известно... если бы я считал возможным сказать какой конкретно страны, я бы конечно же сказал.



> 4) Я думаю, что Казахстан ремонтируется там, где считает для себя реально более удобным, и никакой высокой политики там уж точно нет...


maybe, maybe

----------


## AC

> а что Украина наладила производство агрегатов для МиГ-29?
> 
> а я думал, что "Ъ" все известно... если бы я считал возможным сказать какой конкретно страны, я бы конечно же сказал.


1) А случалось ли Вам, уважаемый Антон, видеть перечни номенклатуры военной продукции, которую Россия поставляет Украине?  :Smile: 
2) То-то и оно, что скорее "страНЫ", а не "страН"... Я не прав?  :Smile:

----------


## Оскар

> Оскар, все это прекрасно, но почему-то сразу возникает несколько вопросов... в приводимых Вами источниках цитируется один и тот же человек (министр обороны РК), с одними и теми же словами, причем давольно странными. Смотри, он говорит: _российские предприятия,  готовы модернизировать в 2007 году лишь четыре истребителя Су-27 и два истребителя МиГ-31, хотя Казахстан хотел бы модернизировать весь парк (54 машины) в сжатые сроки_.
> Получается, что Казахстан хотел бы за год модернизировать 54 самолета? Простите, а какая страна способна это сделать? Открою Вам страшную военную тайну: в Украину в конце августа прошлого года перевезли на Ан-124 4 МиГ-29, повторюсь - только ЧЕТЫРЕ, и они еще не возвращены заказчику... А до этого в период с конца 2007 по весну 2009 там же отремонтировали 6 (могу ошибаться по цифре) МиГ-27... понимаете к чему я клоню?  
> Так что басня Мухтара Алтынбаева про неудовлетворительные сроки ремонта тут не прокатывает.


Знаете насколько я знаю в 2007 отправили на ремонт 10 Су-27 и 12 МиГ-27, только незнаю точно в какие АРЗ(то что и во Львов это точно Су-27 туда на ремонт отправляли и не раз)
И 10 МиГ-31 в Ржев(если не ошибаюсь где то читал ,партиями по пять самолетов), уже 32 самолета.. Планировалось отправить еще 10 МиГ-31...
МиГ-31, Су-27 и МиГ-27 уже пришли после кап ремонта...Насчет Миг-29 нет информации у меня, вот и получается менее чем за два года на ремонт отправлены 36 машины...
Есть мнение почему Российским предприятиям выгоднее ремонтировать забугорные(дальние) истребители чем Казахстанские, но не уверен в правда это или нет..

----------


## Оскар

> верить то можно:) но разговор не только про это...
> ну маладцы Белорусы, что сказать.. они сделали себе несколько Су-27БМ... поняли что потребность их ВВС в таких самолетах исчерпана, и теперь они хотят заработать денег:) но вот опять странность. Они провели доработки самолетов при помощи российских разработок, следовательно они их закупили у нас и получается, что теперь они их будут перепродавать. я кстати в этом не вижу ничего дурного, думаю даже что у нас с ними есть на то договоренность. Но нужны ли Казахам Сушки в таком исполнении? У них, в отличии от Украины, Белоруссии и России сохранились МиГ-27!!! Лучшего самолета для точечной "работы по земле" и не надо... 
> Думаю, что модернизация Су-27 в БМ - это выброшенные на ветер деньги. Погоня за "модой" на многофункциональные ЛА приведет лишь к дополнительным тратам при натаскивании летчиков-истребителей на совершенно несвойственные им задачи "работы по земле".... Тем более, что отличия в боевой подготовке лётчиков разных родов авиации весьма существенны. 
> В любом случае Су-27БМ, не выполнит задач применения оружия по земле лучше, чем это сделают "штурмовики" или "фронтовые бомбарировщики". Да и лётчики - истребители не владеют необходимым опытом работы по земле, такова уж у них специфика. Для Казахов более актуальной была бы модернизация Сухарей, в сторону усиления их истребительной мощи, утсановки более современного ракетного вооружения, например ракет Р-77, расширения возможностей РЛС и бортового оборудования позволяющих сопровождать и обстреливать одновременно несколько целей и т.д. А это ни одна страна кроме России сделать не сможет.



Вот сдесь вы немного неправы, в Казахстане Су-27 начали работать "по земле" раньше чем начали тренировать перехваты.. Незабываем что Су-27 прибыли в Талдык, где базировались ИБАшники, и большинство летчиков Су-27 это бывшие летчики МиГ-27, для которых работа по земле никогда проблемой небыло.
Как писал в коментах один пилот Су-27, то вначале в Талдык Сушки пришли без "пилонов по земле", Россияне сказали дефицит и что в России долбежка с Су-27 в основном не практикуется, ну и местные умельцы присобачили от Су-24. Я выкладывал на ветке про Казахстанские ВВС на сайте поддержки стрижей несколько фоток Су-27 и бомбы рядом( на 8 или 9 странице помоему), фотки перед учениями, когда летчики Су-27 должны были полететь долбить ими полигоны, есть фото уважаемого Пилота где Су-27 бомбят.
Летают и на ночные бомбежки, читал об этом в статье. так что проблем в натаскивание летчиков на работу по земле непроблема, если ранее они бомбили с не подготовленных самолетов то думаю на модернизированных для этого дела, пойдут еще лучше..

А почему в Казахстане пилотов истребителей обучают еще и работе по земле можно ответить вопросом, а почему Су-27, МиГ-27, Су-24 и МиГ-29 в основном скоплены ближе к восточной границе? как и почти 80%(так было еще с советских времен) сухопутной армии?
На фотках у Пилота на учениях Взаимодействие-2008  бомбили все и МиГ-27 и Су-25 и Су-27...

П.С. Насколько я знаю модернизированные Белорусами МиГи и Сушки могут применять Р-77(как описано в их описании :Smile: ) и  насколько я слышал есть предпосылки на их покупку..

----------


## Антоха

> 1) А случалось ли Вам, уважаемый Антон, видеть перечни номенклатуры военной продукции, которую Россия поставляет Украине?


нет, не случалось, так как этот вопрос меня никогда глубоко не интересовал. но теперь из Ваших слов я делаю вывод, что мы поставляем Украине запчасти для МиГ-29.

----------


## AC

> нет, не случалось, так как этот вопрос меня никогда глубоко не интересовал. но теперь из Ваших слов я делаю вывод, что мы поставляем Украине запчасти для МиГ-29.


Ну, я не готов сейчас по памяти приводить Вам примеры поставок запчатей именно для МиГ-29 -- это надо поднимать перечни и смотреть... Но там россыпью (или как принято говорить -- в ассортименте) идет просто куча железяк и электроники для авиа- и ракетной техники -- от заготовок до крупных агрегатов. При чем с Украины в Россию идет такой же поток того же самого, ибо зависим мы довольно крепко пока еще друг от друга по компонентам. А списки эти сводные по поставкам (они утверждаются премьерами двух стран) пишутся для таможен и налоговых -- на взаимной основе все это дело не подлежит обложению пошлинами и налогами.

----------


## Антоха

к вопросу о позиции КБ Сухого на модернизацию их техники в Белоруссии, в свете катастрофы произошедшей с Су-27УБ :

Появилась новая версия причин авиакатастрофы белорусского истребителя Су-27 во время авиашоу в польском городе Радоме. Согласно новым данным, к трагедии могла привести неправильная работа авиационного бортового оборудования машины. Эту версию подтверждают и данные переговоров самих летчиков белорусского истребителя с диспетчерским пунктом аэродрома.
"На видеосъемке отчетливо видно, как после выполнения фигуры высшего пилотажа пилот пытается включить форсаж, - сообщили в КБ "Сухой" газете "Известия". - На какой-то момент дым из двигателей стал гуще, но потом стал бледнее обычного... Машине просто не хватило тяги, и она рухнула на землю". 

В "Сухом" считают, что Минск давно занимается несогласованной с головной компанией модернизацией авиатехники в расчете на покупателей в странах третьего мира. Возможно, инцидент с Су-27 в Радоме - как раз из этого порядка. "У машины неправильно сработала авионика, и пилоты потеряли контроль за работой двигателя", - говорят на "Сухом".

----------


## Оскар

> к вопросу о позиции КБ Сухого на модернизацию их техники в Белоруссии, в свете катастрофы произошедшей с Су-27УБ :
> 
> Появилась новая версия причин авиакатастрофы белорусского истребителя Су-27 во время авиашоу в польском городе Радоме. Согласно новым данным, к трагедии могла привести неправильная работа авиационного бортового оборудования машины. Эту версию подтверждают и данные переговоров самих летчиков белорусского истребителя с диспетчерским пунктом аэродрома.
> "На видеосъемке отчетливо видно, как после выполнения фигуры высшего пилотажа пилот пытается включить форсаж, - сообщили в КБ "Сухой" газете "Известия". - На какой-то момент дым из двигателей стал гуще, но потом стал бледнее обычного... Машине просто не хватило тяги, и она рухнула на землю". 
> 
> В "Сухом" считают, что Минск давно занимается несогласованной с головной компанией модернизацией авиатехники в расчете на покупателей в странах третьего мира. Возможно, инцидент с Су-27 в Радоме - как раз из этого порядка. "У машины неправильно сработала авионика, и пилоты потеряли контроль за работой двигателя", - говорят на "Сухом".



Честно сказать, мне кажется ,что эти высказывания это больше желание на костях пропиарится...
Вот, высказывание одного человека:
полный бред, это к высказываниям представителей фирмы Сухого, двигательные и самолетные системы доработкам не подвергались и приборы контроля за работой двигателей тоже, я этот самолёт№63 знал хорошо ,а двигатели ещё лучше , всё было в ажуре до удара о землю,всё работало штатно...
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...0717/1060#1060
Хотя, я незнаю точно объективны ли слова, этого человека...

А вообще даже по описаниям видно что модернизации коснулись в основном "прицелы" Сушки
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/su27ubm1.html

А "фирма" Русская авионика учавствовала в модернизациях многих машин, это и Су-30КН и Су-27УБМ
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/su30kn.html
И МиГ-31БМ и предлагала свои варианты модернизации и Су-27 и первые варианты МиГ-29СМТ, но от них отказались в пользу других исполнителей вот они и начали сотрудничать с белоруссами..

Рельно высказывание Сухого звучит так, белоруссы самостоятельно модернизировали Су-27УБМ и теперь он у них падает, покупайте лицензионные су-30...

----------


## muk33

> Честно сказать, мне кажется ,что эти высказывания это больше желание на костях пропиарится...
> Вот, высказывание одного человека:
> полный бред, это к высказываниям представителей фирмы Сухого, двигательные и самолетные системы доработкам не подвергались и приборы контроля за работой двигателей тоже, я этот самолёт№63 знал хорошо ,а двигатели ещё лучше , всё было в ажуре до удара о землю,всё работало штатно...
> http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...0717/1060#1060
> Хотя, я незнаю точно объективны ли слова, этого человека...
> 
> А вообще даже по описаниям видно что модернизации коснулись в основном "прицелы" Сушки
> http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/su27ubm1.html
> 
> ...


Ну если внимательно прочитать "все эти описания", то можно увидеть "...включает оснащение его усовершенствованным информационно-управляющим полем кабины экипажа, цифровым комплексом контроля параметров систем самолета и двигателей...". 
"Многие"  Су-30КН и Су-27УБМ были в одном экземпляре: тот и другой. Так что, как говорится, фильтруйте..рекламу., то есть читайте внимательно. И не обращайте внимания на высказывания "анонимных представителей" фирмы. Официально ведь никто не выступал?

----------


## Оскар

> Ну если внимательно прочитать "все эти описания", то можно увидеть "...включает оснащение его усовершенствованным информационно-управляющим полем кабины экипажа, цифровым комплексом контроля параметров систем самолета и двигателей...". 
> "Многие"  Су-30КН и Су-27УБМ были в одном экземпляре: тот и другой. Так что, как говорится, фильтруйте..рекламу., то есть читайте внимательно. И не обращайте внимания на высказывания "анонимных представителей" фирмы. Официально ведь никто не выступал?


Ну Кроме 30КН и 27УБМ например та же Фирма Русская авиника, как я и писал учавствует например в модернизации МиГ-31БМ(хотя правда и тех самолетов не много) там тоже они учавствовали в обновлении компановке обеих кабин...
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/mig31bm.html
Так что дилентантизме этих специалистов обвинить нельзя..
И то что сейчас Су-27СМ и прочее модернизируют другие "Фирмы" известно, причины правда я незнаю. Вот и ми приходится свои варианты модернизции Миг-29 и су-27 искать на стороне.
А насчет высказыания анонимных  представителей, я не обращал внимание я отвечал на высказывание участника.

----------

